# Post your photos



## gallagho (Aug 4, 2009)

Just thought I'd start a thread for members to post photographs taken recently that you are
pleased with. Any subject(within the rules?!), no competition in this thread, just constructive advice etc. I'll start.






http://www.flickr.com/photos/owza/3708331406


----------



## jch79 (Aug 4, 2009)

Gallagho, great idea! :twothumbs

At first I thought the white balance was too off in your photo - although given the background, I really dig the cooler feeling I get from it.

:thumbsup: john


----------



## D.B. (Aug 4, 2009)

I know there's a random photos thread in the Cafe..would it make sense moving it to the Darkroom and continuing it here?


----------



## will (Aug 5, 2009)

A few 'Hot' Mini-Mags


----------



## jch79 (Aug 5, 2009)

D.B. said:


> I know there's a random photos thread in the Cafe..would it make sense moving it to the Darkroom and continuing it here?



Are those always photos that people have taken, or just random photos they found on the web? (I've never visited that thread before). I don't think it's appropriate for the Dark Room forum if they're just findings. :shrug: But if they're all original photos, then it would make sense to be here!

:thumbsup: john


----------



## unnerv (Aug 5, 2009)

Last nights moon (8-4-09)





Some macros

This little guy was about 6mm





Daddy Long Legs





Lady bugs behaving badly





Smiling Damselfly





Hoverfly





Water Droplette





The macros are much more detailed at 1024x768 so if anyone is interested larger versions and more pics can be found on my flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow!
Some great pics there!

I just took this one earlier and I just found that it makes for a nice wallpaper!
(I have it in 1080p for my monitors)


----------



## vaughnsphotoart (Aug 6, 2009)

Scent of Rain:






Wilderness Grotto:






Seldom Seen:






The Sighting 2:


----------



## Illum (Aug 6, 2009)

I have nothing that can actually impress people to the degree some of the forum members can...but here's a few

Unknown bug Larvae, about 2" long. Taken while on the Appalachian Trail [SC region] _Canon SD630, digital Macro, Shutter 1/636 sec, F2.8, __Tungsten filter saturation to compensate for the cool white light from my Surefire L4_




Backyard Harvestman _Canon SD630, digital Macro, Shutter 1/159 sec, F2.8, Tungsten filter saturation to compensate for the cool white light from my Surefire L4_


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 6, 2009)

I one day aspire to have the ability shown by unnerv and vaughnsphotoart

:thumbsup:


----------



## LEDobsession (Aug 7, 2009)

Great work guys!

Check out my portfolio in my signature (the flickr page contains the majority of my stuff) :twothumbs


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 9, 2009)

Some I took today while I was out


----------



## 1wrx7 (Aug 9, 2009)

I took this shot for a thread on EDCF. I like the way the damascus, carbon fiber and UV go together.






And virtually the same shot with no UV.






I use a simple Cannon... the last thing I need is another expensive hobby


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 9, 2009)

NICE SHOTS 1WRX7!!!

The UV one is Really Cool!!!

Print that beeotch up and frame it!


----------



## D.B. (Aug 9, 2009)

Waterfall you can walk under/through


----------



## Essexman (Aug 9, 2009)

That waterfall pic is great^^^^^ I can hear the water almost.


Here's some pics of my new knife, took the pics while I was away for the weekend. 
Bright sunshine and carbon fibre.











I've just got a point and shoot Fuji F10


----------



## Tempest UK (Aug 9, 2009)

Most recent:






Regards,
Tempest


----------



## unnerv (Aug 12, 2009)

Here is a lynx spider I shot a couple of days ago. It was about 1/2 inch.


----------



## Tempest UK (Aug 12, 2009)

unnerv said:


> Here is a Pirate spider I shot a couple of days ago. It was about 1/2 inch.



Amazing shots! What were you using?

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## unnerv (Aug 12, 2009)

Canon 50d, 100mm macro, with a full stack of kenko extention tubes (68mm of extention IIRC). This gives a 2x maximum magnification, meaning it only takes about a 1/2 inch object to fill the entire frame.


----------



## Mike V (Aug 16, 2009)

Some great images in this thread.

Haven't shot much lately.
Got a new lens coming this week, so hopefully this will get me enthused for shooting again.


----------



## Pellidon (Aug 16, 2009)

Recently spent a day in Downtown Chihuahua Mexico thanks to the airline having to wait for a part for the only flight of the day. 





And at the Metro Church I got that and some interesting shots. 





And This one I found while either Geocaching or walking around.


----------



## SIMON LEONE (Aug 18, 2009)

wow awesome pictures here with lots of quality (as far as I can judge). I really like the spider macros!!

Good God, those waterfalls are great and the Aussie coast makes me dream 

... wanna be where u guys live lol


----------



## csshih (Aug 19, 2009)

nice shots, all of you guys!!






mine pales! (sorry about the copyright.. I have my image resizer do that automatically)


----------



## Tempest UK (Aug 20, 2009)

A couple more from the past few days:












Some more on my Flickr:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## majortom (Aug 20, 2009)

Eiffel Tower no 2






Warrior






Windmill and poppy


----------



## Witnessonly (Aug 21, 2009)

Just to add to the little impromptu waterfall theme, here are some from a little place called Growing Swallet in Tasmania.











I can see some pretty talented folk on this forum :thumbsup:, although personally I'm not a massive fan of arachnids...


----------



## McGizmo (Aug 21, 2009)

Portuguese Man 'o War in the nose cup of a dive mask. It was shot with a Nikon D300 & 20 mm lens that has a #4 diopter lens on it. The #4 is needed for close focus underwater because the dome port on the housing has a virtual image very close to the camera. On land, it serves as a close up lens bringing infinity to within a foot or so of the camera.






It is one way to bring macro ability to a non macro lens. The air bubble is probably the size of your little finger nail. (tiny trouble maker!!)

Same rig underwater; shot of a Moray Eel:


----------



## unnerv (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow, there are some great pics in this thread. I am going to have to go out and shoot some more.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 22, 2009)

I wish I was as talented as some of the people in this thread alone!


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Aug 22, 2009)

A few random samples...


















- Chris


----------



## alantch (Aug 24, 2009)

Some of mine. Theme = Green


----------



## nfetterly (Aug 24, 2009)

Not sure if I've posted this one in The Dark Room before. If so - sorry. I liked the way the light is across the top & the fence is down the side. Shot with Canon XT (350D) and 100-400 is


----------



## AndyStroup (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## Illum (Aug 24, 2009)

AndyStroup said:


>



the L7 works well as a cave light?
the spill is lacking a bit methink


----------



## jch79 (Aug 24, 2009)

Gimpy00Wang said:


> A few random samples...



Chris,
Excellent photos! Great lighting as well.
:thumbsup: john


----------



## iapyx (Aug 31, 2009)

winter | netherlands


----------



## DoctaDink (Sep 2, 2009)

A happy old friend:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Sep 6, 2009)

some stuff from my summer holidays (will post some more from Dresden later, but they're in process for a book, so...)
























































C&C welcome. I know about the lens flare in #1, I will try and get around to shopping it out at some point soon.

Bret


----------



## unnerv (Sep 6, 2009)

A couple more:

Queen ant, about 3/4 inch in size










And a sepia of "Q" my cat, chilling on the couch.


----------



## DoctaDink (Sep 7, 2009)

One from tonight:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Sep 7, 2009)

I'll see your flashlight and raise you some apples.... 

nice to see reflective stuff without reflections in it!











Bret


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 7, 2009)

Sunset over the High Desert 8/31, fires burning EIGHTY MILES to the east, snowing ash..


----------



## DoctaDink (Sep 7, 2009)

bretti_kivi said:


> I'll see your flashlight and raise you some apples....
> 
> nice to see reflective stuff without reflections in it!



:thumbsup: Those are some yummy looking apples! 

Yeah, it takes some work to photograph reflective items. My son was throwing out a piece of frosted Acetate film yesterday, and I rescued it from the trash to use as a diffuser. I placed it on top of a mirror, then rolled it over the top of the flashlights as a sort of tent, through which I fired one speedlight, while firing a second one from the left. The mirror underneath, gives a bit of depth and fills the shadows under.


----------



## will (Sep 7, 2009)

More green iguanas


----------



## DoctaDink (Sep 7, 2009)

Two Cats on a Post


----------



## DoctaDink (Sep 7, 2009)

The Drummer is the same person as the child with the saxophonist in the "Street Photography" thread.


----------



## majortom (Sep 22, 2009)

KABOOM!!!!


----------



## DoctaDink (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice! Are those SEALs in the little boat to the left...er port side of the explosion?


----------



## LEDobsession (Sep 22, 2009)

Here's one I enjoyed the other day. Its one of my sister's cat's kittens. Not so much a kitten now. I like how the lighting ended up changing the eye coloring. Anyways, enjoy.


----------



## chew socks (Oct 3, 2009)

First day with the new Nikon D90 w/ 18-105mm VR


----------



## Mjolnir (Oct 3, 2009)

I also have a D90 with an 18-105 lens (a 70-300 telephoto too). How do you like yours so far?

Here is a shot of the taillights of a Ferrari Enzo (with the D90) from a Ferrari show that I went to (I posted this and other pictures in a separate thread in the Cafe):


----------



## JohnR66 (Oct 3, 2009)

Great photos folks! Many better than the ones I see on photo forums:twothumbs
That polished, stainless Maratac AAA looks sweet (trying to suppress flashaholism):sick2:

Okay, today I went hiking/walking/strolling in a nearby park and grabbed these:


----------



## Moddoo (Oct 3, 2009)

Here's a quick shot of the custom killer I have to send on it's way to a new owner on Monday. (the flashlight)

Just my Stylus 720SW that I take camping all the time with no worries.:thumbsup:

I hope this is cool enough for you photo heads.


----------



## chew socks (Oct 4, 2009)

Mjolnir said:


> I also have a D90 with an 18-105 lens (a 70-300 telephoto too). How do you like yours so far?
> 
> Here is a shot of the taillights of a Ferrari Enzo (with the D90) from a Ferrari show that I went to (I posted this and other pictures in a separate thread in the Cafe):




Nice pic, unfortunately im not lucky enough to get anywhere near that close to an Enzo  but here's a model on my shelf 

So far i love it, much better than the point and shoot id been using...so many more adjustments and TONS of fun to use. How do you like 70-300? i kind of miss the lack of long range capability...i also have a 35mm f1.8 coming in soon, not that that'll get me more zoom.


----------



## LEDobsession (Oct 4, 2009)

Mjolnir said:


> I also have a D90 with an 18-105 lens (a 70-300 telephoto too). How do you like yours so far?





chew socks said:


> So far i love it, much better than the point and shoot id been using...so many more adjustments and TONS of fun to use. How do you like 70-300? i kind of miss the lack of long range capability...i also have a 35mm f1.8 coming in soon, not that that'll get me more zoom.]



I have to say I love my D90 as well. Wonderful machine. :twothumbs


----------



## Illum (Oct 5, 2009)

Went down to the docks...watched Disney's sister cruise "Wonder" depart
the stock photos looked a bit grim so I had them enhanced a bit


----------



## bretti_kivi (Oct 5, 2009)

cheap 70-300s tend to be soft at the long end, which is what you buy them for. 

If you need cheap range, get a bridge. Will post some more pics later, I'm just processing Sat eve's party pics and they're difficult - massive WB problems 

Bret


----------



## will (Oct 5, 2009)

night time in Florida


----------



## chew socks (Oct 5, 2009)

will said:


> night time in Florida




COOL moon! Very....Disney-ish


----------



## bretti_kivi (Oct 6, 2009)

some more ....












Bret


----------



## DoctaDink (Oct 6, 2009)

JohnR66 said:


> Great photos folks! Many better than the ones I see on photo forums:twothumbs
> That polished, stainless Maratac AAA looks sweet (trying to suppress flashaholism):sick2:
> 
> Okay, today I went hiking/walking/strolling in a nearby park and grabbed these:


Thanks for the Maratac comments. 
Wow, I'd love to hike that area. Looks so inviting. Would like to prop up next to a tree, listen to the wind in the leaves, and take a nap. Nice photos!


----------



## majortom (Oct 9, 2009)

Lithuania, Neringa.






Italy, Palermo


----------



## corvettesR1 (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## LEDobsession (Oct 10, 2009)

corvettesR1 said:


>



At first I thought, Wow, thats a bright light on that tank! Then I saw the cursor.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 10, 2009)

Wow, some amazing photos here. I don't have any flashlight related, but here are some I am proud of:


----------



## Jethro (Oct 10, 2009)

Maybe a few more... I'm sorry, I'm new here, haven't been able to show off any photos for a while:


----------



## Jethro (Oct 10, 2009)

Last one I promise!


----------



## DoctaDink (Oct 10, 2009)

Those are some nice fireworks shots.


----------



## EV_007 (Oct 12, 2009)

Awesome talent here at CPF. Guess photography and flashlights have similarities.


Here's my attempt at capturing autumn fall foliage.


----------



## corvettesR1 (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## addictedmatt (Oct 12, 2009)

Not the greatest photographer, but these are my favorites.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey, a Camera ! Time to look Cute ! ! !


----------



## =the= (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow. Great shots you guys have!

As this is my first post, let me introduce myself: I'm a photography enthusiast from Finland, land of the midnight sun during summer AND very short days during winter => we have lots of darkness here.. :candle: So, surprise surprise, I'm interested in night shots & (landscape) light painting, so I kind of "must be" interested in (effective) flashlights as well..  I have been reading CPF for a long time, but registered only a short time ago.

That's more than enough of me, so let's go forward to some of my latest shots:

1. Fountain of light





2. What's behind the stones?





3. Vantaankoski by night





You can find some more photos from my gallery, so please check it out (and use commenting & rating features as well)


----------



## Burgess (Oct 18, 2009)

to =the=


Welcome to CandlePowerForums !


:welcome:



Your love of Photography is quite obvious.

:goodjob::kewlpics:
_


----------



## LEDobsession (Oct 18, 2009)

=the=
:welcome:

Your photography work is pretty cool. I really like it.
:thumbsup:


----------



## jch79 (Oct 20, 2009)

@Jethro-

Your photographs are very nice, however they're larger than what CPF allows - they must be no larger than 800 pixels on the longest side.

:thumbsup: john


----------



## LEDobsession (Oct 24, 2009)

No, I'm not wearing bell bottoms.


----------



## Illum (Oct 24, 2009)

Jethro said:


>



Aww! :kiss:


----------



## Black Rose (Oct 24, 2009)

I shot this a week or so before they went bankrupt.


----------



## Black Rose (Oct 24, 2009)

This is a scan of a photo I took around 1991 with a Minolta X-700.

The film I used for this shot was Kodak Ektar 25 I believe.


----------



## =the= (Oct 25, 2009)

@LEDobsession:

Awesome! Great contrast, perspective & composition.

Did you use led lights for illumination? (Or just the old fashioned sun.. )


----------



## LEDobsession (Oct 25, 2009)

=the= said:


> @LEDobsession:
> 
> Awesome! Great contrast, perspective & composition.
> 
> Did you use led lights for illumination? (Or just the old fashioned sun.. )



Thanks, =the=!
It was lit with the noonday sun.


----------



## unnerv (Oct 26, 2009)

I took a trip out to Knight's Ferry in Ca this weekend. We didn't get there until a little after lunch so the lighting was about as bad as it could be, but still a cool place for a 1/2 day excursion. The main attractions here are the covered bridge crossing the Stanislaus River. It is the longest covered bridge in Ca at around 300ft (and supposedly the longest west of the Mississippi.) There is also Tulloch's Mill which started life as a flour mill and was later converted to generate electricity until the 1920's.




































The rest of the set can be found at unnerv's Flickr


----------



## insanefred (Oct 27, 2009)

The above are from Sunday.
I have ton more here
http://www.evisionphotos.com/

PS, I didn't realize there were so many "photographers" here on CPF!


----------



## Jethro (Oct 30, 2009)

jch79 said:


> @Jethro-
> 
> Your photographs are very nice, however they're larger than what CPF allows - they must be no larger than 800 pixels on the longest side.
> 
> :thumbsup: john



Whoops! Noted!


----------



## BVH (Oct 30, 2009)

=the= - Those are 3 beautiful pics! If I had to pic my favorite, the Fountain of Light would be it!


----------



## =the= (Oct 30, 2009)

@BVH (& others): Thanks for the kind words!

The fountain in "Fountain of Light" doesn't normally have any lights, so it was lit with the two rightmost torches in this photo:





I bet someone will ask for beamshots in no time, but I don't have any (yet) - Sorry about that!


----------



## Nitroz (Oct 30, 2009)

=the= said:


> @BVH (& others): Thanks for the kind words!
> 
> The fountain in "Fountain of Light" doesn't normally have any lights, so it was lit with the two rightmost torches in this photo:
> I bet someone will ask for beamshots in no time, but I don't have any (yet) - Sorry about that!



The fountain is my favorite too! I was wondering where the LED lighting was. Very nice effect!


----------



## unnerv (Nov 9, 2009)

Here is another spider I saw while taking out the garbage. He was about 1/2 inch legs and all.






Full size can be seen here:
Higher resolution can be seen here


----------



## Pellidon (Nov 12, 2009)

Ice Art?











I call this one "The Couple"


----------



## DoctaDink (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## 43X16 (Nov 12, 2009)

vaughnsphotoart said:


> Scent of Rain:



Vaughnsphotoart, I looked through your site, most impressive.


----------



## 3000k (Nov 12, 2009)

Race Point, Cape Cod:





My Surefires:


----------



## Greta (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## tedgtfan (Nov 15, 2009)

Man these are some really great photos posted!!! Double KUDO's to all
Here's a couple of an eastern screech owl that I hunted for about two months, could hear him every once in a while but couldn't locate him till the other night just after dark.


----------



## unnerv (Nov 20, 2009)

Some macro stuff I shot in my back yard recently.


----------



## xcel730 (Nov 21, 2009)

Wow. I can't believe how many talented photographer from CPF. Very nice photos.

Here are some random photos of mine:


----------



## 1 what (Nov 21, 2009)

I did a Tesla Coil demo for a young EE earlier tonight.


----------



## weklund (Nov 21, 2009)

The Girls​ 


 
Edinburgh Castle, Scotland​ 


 

My Nephew On My 1964 BMW R60​


----------



## DoctaDink (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanksgiving in the Bahamas (Canon SD950 IS)


----------



## unnerv (Dec 1, 2009)

Here are a few I took while visiting the USS Hornet































More/larger pics can be seen at my flickr page: http://www.flickr.com/photos/unnerv


----------



## eygen (Dec 8, 2009)

Made in scotland a few years ago. Not a very good quality, but I'm quite pleased with the composition of the picture.

I can see there are a lot of talented photographers on the CPF forum. I like that a lot, but it makes me feel less sure about my own skills :lol:


----------



## socom1970 (Dec 21, 2009)

Ok... I do not consider myself a photographer by any stretch, but...

Collecting lights and sharing photos of them with my fellow CPF'ers has caused me to work on improving my picture-taking abilities a little bit. Up until sharing lights with all of you, I had no real interest in it. Many of the pics here are beautiful and breathtaking. 

Here is my first attempt using my Sony 5 Megapixel camera and a small photo-studio setup I bought from the online SkyMall catalog recently. (I really need to learn how to properly use my camera... or get a better one)

Some of my beautiful McGizmos:






My DARPA DEF1 and DEF3 lights:










Some SF Black Lights:






And some of my big lights:






I would like to learn about getting more detail and clarity from my pictures... Someday.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Dec 29, 2009)

Taken with my cellphone (G1) today on a hill near a small town I live in:


----------



## nfetterly (Dec 29, 2009)

Well, here's a mix - the first one I posted on another thread a few minutes ago

Lights





One of my dogs (the black one doesn't photograph as well - the white one on the other hand thrives on the attention)





In my backyard (100-400 is out to 400 & cropped)





My brother's dog - love this photo (YIKES - I already posted it in this thread - months ago....)





I like the mix - ice / berries & robin





Bad Hair day!


----------



## TriChrome (Dec 29, 2009)

Last summer's trip to Spain:


----------



## Lost Hawaiian (Jan 1, 2010)

Here's a few of my favorites...












































































Thanks for looking,

Rich


----------



## will (Jan 8, 2010)

Sunset - Florida January 7, 2010


----------



## lightsandknives (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## run4jc (Jan 9, 2010)

DoctaDink said:


> A happy old friend:



Just found this beautiful photo. What a great shot - what a beautiful 'old friend.' Photo almost looks like a painting.

This thread is inspiring me to do much more with my cameras!

:twothumbs


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 9, 2010)

Some pics from a recent trip to the zoo.


----------



## run4jc (Jan 10, 2010)

I am an amateur for sure - but all the beautiful photos have sparked an interest to do more with the meager equipment that I have. I have an older Canon EOS Digital Rebel - one of the early ones with an 8 MP CMOS sensor - my main lens is a 28-125 USM f/3.5-5.6. Sometimes I'll light with a 420EX speedlight - other times I enjoy experimenting with lighting with flashlights, primarily a McGizmo Sundrop XP - it has such beautiful color rendition with the high CRI Nichia emitter! I enjoy natural lighting but haven't done a lot outdoors -yet.

So below is a sampling of just some of the photos I took this morning, experimenting with different aperture openings, shutter speeds and lighting. I know they are nothing much, but hey, it was fun and I thought I'd share.

There’s a window about 30 degrees to the right of the subjects. I left the blinds open to give a bit of natural side light.. Most shots I ‘painted’ the subject with my McGizmo Sundrop XP – a few I bounced the 420EX off of a white card. Great fun – looking forward to doing more of this!

Hecklers welcome - criticism welcome - suggestions very much appreciated!

All photos taken at ISO100

20 second 29 aperture – painted with Sundrop




Same




13 second 29 aperture – painted with Sundrop




Same




Same




Same




6 seconds – 14 aperture – Sundrop




6 seconds - 14 aperture – backlit with Sundrop




Same – only painted with the Sundrop – the “Coke case” is about an inch wide




13 second shutter – 29 aperture – an old Danbury mint model of a VW




Same – my iMac mouse – you can see a reflection of the window…




13 second shutter – 22 aperture – painted with Sundrop




20 second shutter – 22 aperture – Sundrop




Same




Same – different lighting angles




Same




1/5 second shutter – 4.0 aperture – bounced flash off ceiling




Same




Same – bounced flash off white card angled at subjects





8 second exposure – 22 aperture – fired pre-flash




5 second shutter – 22 aperture – Sundrop light from right side




Same – but light painted






Thanks for looking!


----------



## T24 (Jan 10, 2010)

Tiltshift is not photoshopped!


----------



## henry1960 (Jan 11, 2010)

My First Flashlight (three years ago)


----------



## DoctaDink (Jan 11, 2010)

run4jc said:


> Same
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for your comment re: my "Happy Old Friend" photo above. I like painterly images, and will frequently try a paint effect on my images. I just wish I could REALLY paint well. I love it when my images move or inspire others. Thanks for telling me. 
Here is a little tweak of your image. What ya think?


----------



## run4jc (Jan 11, 2010)

DoctaDink said:


> Thanks for your comment re: my "Happy Old Friend" photo above. I like painterly images, and will frequently try a paint effect on my images. I just wish I could REALLY paint well. I love it when my images move or inspire others. Thanks for telling me.
> Here is a little tweak of your image. What ya think?



Very cool - very nice :twothumbs:twothumbs

Mind my asking what you are using to do this?

Thanks!!


----------



## DoctaDink (Jan 11, 2010)

run4jc said:


> Very cool - very nice :twothumbs:twothumbs
> 
> Mind my asking what you are using to do this?
> 
> Thanks!!


I used an old version of Photoshop (CS) that I have at work. 
Added a vignette, a bit of dodge and burn, some selective color adjustments, levels & contrast adjustments, some high pass sharpening, etc.


----------



## run4jc (Jan 12, 2010)

Looked up today and saw this little guy hanging from my living room ceiling - the nerve! Of course, before I sent him to the outdoors (don't know what came over me - I didn't kill him/her!) He/she is about the size of a pencil eraser - I was using a 28-135 lens zoomed in all the way then did some major cropping to get max size, so not exactly high detail. Still had to share.

Just hangin' out...


















Love this one - looks like lying on the beach on its back - but it's in mid air









:wave:


----------



## DoctaDink (Jan 13, 2010)

TriChrome said:


> Last summer's trip to Spain:


Very nice! I've never seen Gaudi's work personally, but have always been fascinated by it. You did a fine job showcasing it.


----------



## DoctaDink (Jan 13, 2010)

Run4jc,
Re: "Just Hanging Out". Those are fun. Congrats on seeing the wonder and beauty right in front of your nose. So often we just blow past the most amazing things. It is good to slow down and "smell the roses".


----------



## mosport (Jan 14, 2010)

Some snapshots from Tokyo last month, our Shiodome hotel was a short walk to the Tsukiji fish market and Ginza.


----------



## T24 (Jan 14, 2010)

underground during geocaching:


----------



## musicobsession (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow! There are some truly great shots here! I wish I could do photography like some of these. Alas, I am "merely" a concert photographer. Here are a few of mine from last year:





Rufus Wainwright





All-American Rejects





Nine Inch Nails


----------



## eman09 (Jan 17, 2010)

wow those are some awesome pictures Vaughn. May I ask what kind of camera you used?


----------



## DoctaDink (Jan 18, 2010)

Re: "Merely" a concert photograper....

That is one of the tougher jobs, I think. Especially exposure wise. The dynamic range found in concerts is so difficult to deal with, especially with digital. The bright spotlights are quick to blow highlights, and the shadows just disappear if you expose for the highlights. Plus, if you use a low enough shutter speed, then you get all sorts of motion artifact (either from the performer, or camera motion). Then, if you open up your aperture enough to squeeze in some shutter speed, then you lose depth of field and often lose image due to mis-focus. 
Finally, to compensate for the above, one often pushes ISO to the point that noise artifact ruins the image. 
Thank goodness for the newer full frame, high ISO cameras with more latitude and clean low light potentials....just wish I could afford one. 
Also, the risks from unruly fans, or over zealous security can make the shoot even more stressful...

Oh, did I say....NICE shots!


----------



## GunSmoke16610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hello everyone, 

Excellent pictures from all around the world, this is a great thread. Good job:twothumbs

Here are a few pitcures of the beautiful Southern landscape, my childern and family Lab.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jan 20, 2010)

Still finding beauty to be at a tangent from reality. Here's a shot of my shoes in my back garden.







Anomaly? What anomaly.

BTW - second set of laces and still going strong.


----------



## run4jc (Jan 20, 2010)

GunSmoke16610 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Excellent pictures from all around the world, this is a great thread. Good job
> 
> Here are a few pitcures of the beautiful Southern landscape, my childern and family Lab.



Sweet Home Alabama - I do miss it. Great photos! :thumbsup:


----------



## KC2IXE (Jan 20, 2010)

2nd photo ever taken with my new body/lens - a "grab shot" while putting the camera together - not quite focused in the spot I'd normall chose, but.

Casi - My Mini-Panther


----------



## GunSmoke16610 (Jan 20, 2010)

run4jc said:


> Sweet Home Alabama - I do miss it. Great photos! :thumbsup:


 

Yes sir, thank you. Also, my CreeMator is in Milky labs right now


----------



## KC2IXE (Jan 21, 2010)

Another of one of my forite test subjects (believe it or not, there are 2 other cats in the house - they just tend not to 'pose cute')


----------



## DoctaDink (Jan 21, 2010)

Gunsmoke,
Love the Alabama scenes. Makes me want to go and grab my fishing gear and hit the pond. I think the smiling Lab standing in the mud ruts tells it all.


----------



## KC2IXE (Jan 21, 2010)

Some Flower Shots from May 2007, taken while waiting to be let into the school for my Daughter's play


----------



## Beamhead (Jan 24, 2010)

I am no where near as good as those who have posted but I am proud of this pic. I bought a 1.5 inch resin skull and inserted trit tubes like Bart has in his Trit bulbs and shot this in total darkness.


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 24, 2010)

Beam, that is a freaking awesome picture. Stunning. Thanx for providing the hi-res version !!! :bow: :wave:


----------



## Beamhead (Jan 24, 2010)

Kiessling said:


> Beam, that is a freaking awesome picture. Stunning. Thanx for providing the hi-res version !!! :bow: :wave:


 
Thanks Bernie, :wave: Here is a full frame version I use in my desktop background rotation for anyone inclined, its 1920 x 1200.


----------



## photonwave (Jan 24, 2010)

Here's a picture of one of my cats, Io, taken with my Minolta X-700, using a Vivitar 55mm 1:4.0 MFZ MC-mount lens with a Hoya 1B skylight filter - scanned with an HP PSC 1510, no touchups.

Link only so I don't accidentally spam a thread with an OMGHUGE image (unless this board does automatic image resizing?)

http://imgur.com/j6Y5n.jpg


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 25, 2010)

Beamhead said:


> Thanks Bernie, :wave: Here is a full frame version I use in my desktop background rotation for anyone inclined, its 1920 x 1200.



Even better! :thumbsup:
That one screams "Desktop"


----------



## KC2IXE (Jan 25, 2010)

photonwave said:


> Here's a picture of one of my cats, Io, taken with my Minolta X-700, using a Vivitar 55mm 1:4.0 MFZ MC-mount lens with a Hoya 1B skylight filter - scanned with an HP PSC 1510, no touchups.
> 
> Link only so I don't accidentally spam a thread with an OMGHUGE image (unless this board does automatic image resizing?)
> 
> http://imgur.com/j6Y5n.jpg



IO's cute


----------



## KC2IXE (Jan 25, 2010)

"Get Your Game Face On"






Yes, that's my son - playing indoor "basketball court" court soccer. Lighting in that gym is HORRID, a mix of Sodium & Mercury Vapor - white balance changes totally from spot to spot on the court


----------



## photonstorm (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## photonwave (Jan 26, 2010)

KC2IXE said:


> "Get Your Game Face On"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's your camera/lens setup? Digital or Film? Either way, get yourself a green filter to tone down the mercury vapor and sodium to bring out more color next chance you get.


----------



## musicobsession (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words on my photos. I guess I just meant that the only photography I've ever really done is the concert type. I'm not the kind of girl who can set up a shot very well... I'm much better at capturing the moment on stage. I have been complimented on it before as well. I guess that's what happens when you do this sort of thing for over seven years (and it especially helps having seen the same band several times!)!!


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jan 27, 2010)

More pix from my night time cycle rides.

Here on the Grand Union Canal in London - at the dead of night (Yes really) Lit only by the moon.






And of course, with some torchy flourishes...


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jan 27, 2010)

Here's a spooky shot at one of the main lock basins - pretty desolate for the centre of London. Moonlight diffused by cloud in this shot and building filled in with my red RAW SS on high for about a minute. 






Very Wintry and cold!


----------



## unnerv (Jan 27, 2010)

It has been raining for the better part of two weeks and the camera was feeling a little neglected. A gnat was bugging me while looking at everyone elses great pics and when I swatted it with my hand it stunned him. I picked it up and dropped it into the web of a small spider I leave in my window.







I scared the little guy into hiding when I placed the gnat in the web and after waiting for 5 minutes for him to come get his treat I gave up. When I checked back 20 minutes later he was well into his meal, as can be seen on the end of his fangs.







Exposure:0.006 sec (1/160)
Aperture:f/11.0
Focal Length:100 mm
ISO Speed:100


----------



## will (Jan 28, 2010)

A lonely crab, eating algae from the rock.


----------



## photonstorm (Jan 28, 2010)

one person's idea on how to fix the dent on their car


----------



## Burgess (Jan 30, 2010)

to Beamhead --


*Very* Cool photograph ! ! !


Never realized that The Ancient Crystal Skulls

had an Emerald counterpart.


Probably worth a Fortune on E-Bay !


_


----------



## Beamhead (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks Burgess,
Some random animal shots my wife took with the $79 Canon A480 we just bought for a user.


----------



## Max_Power (Feb 1, 2010)

I just got my first lightbox along with a couple 5000k lights, so I had to try it out.






On the left: Malkoff MD3 Wildcat with warm white emitters - best EDC I ever owned!
On the right: Malkoff MD2 HA III natural aluminum with M60WF and high/low ring.

Now I understand why I need to get a nice macro lens.

Obligatory link to Flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4321763766/


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Feb 1, 2010)

I'd like a good macro lens too - but I'd settle for a bigger wide angle lens. Still plenty more to do with my old one.

Just got back from a moonlit valley in Chorleywood - bathed in frost! Here's a couple for now, more tomorrow.






Blue courtesy of my trusty Raw NS - enhanced by the ice on the grass.






Fill in by my trusty Moon!! ( Swan feeding just out of shot )


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Feb 3, 2010)

More from that frosty night.






Mostly natural - bit of white fill in in FG.






Torch doodles.






Just some friends I'd brought along.


----------



## orb (Feb 3, 2010)

:wave: Lee :twothumbs


----------



## DM51 (Feb 3, 2010)

Nyctophiliac said:


> ... that frosty night


Those are beautiful photos, very atmospheric...

Did you use a cyalume stick to make that swirling effect that looks like red smoke trails?


----------



## wacbzz (Feb 3, 2010)

A few moons ago, my wife and I lost our unborn son that we were going to name Edan. While trying to overcome my grief, I took this photo of some of my writing and a watch and a pen...






Since then, my wife gave birth to our daughter Elena. This was her first day home...






Both were taken with a Pentax K10D.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Feb 3, 2010)

DM51 said:


> Those are beautiful photos, very atmospheric...
> 
> Did you use a cyalume stick to make that swirling effect that looks like red smoke trails?



I have tried doing this sort of thing with cyalume sticks but they just aren't bright enough for these exposure times or the apertures.

Would you believe that the 'ORBs' and the swirling flame like trail are just the last two sections from old green and red bladed toy lightsabres with a modded ARC LSH 2AA fitted in the open end. Takes a bit of practice to get the circles right. Plus you do feel like a bit of a Charlie whilst light painting, the results are worth it though.

I'm going out again next week - more pix to come.

BTW - Thanks Rob for the wave and thumbs up.


----------



## Beamhead (Feb 3, 2010)

I made a blue brother for the green one today. 





Nycto, do you have a hi res ver of this awesome shot?
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2742/4323312175_0e9610a2ca_o.jpg


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 4, 2010)

Beamhead said:


> I made a blue brother for the green one today.


 
I guess the Red Skull will be next?


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 4, 2010)

*Double post due to glitch*


----------



## run4jc (Feb 4, 2010)

wacbzz said:


> A few moons ago, my wife and I lost our unborn son that we were going to name Edan. While trying to overcome my grief, I took this photo of some of my writing and a watch and a pen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are beautiful photos - and a moving story. So happy for you to have Elena! My daughter (now 15 and very much the high school girl) is named Alayna...different, but similar.

Congratulations.


----------



## Beamhead (Feb 4, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> I guess the Red Skull will be next?


 
The red is a tad dull because the skull is cast in red.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 5, 2010)

It still looks good!


----------



## DoctaDink (Feb 5, 2010)

wacbzz said:


> A few moons ago, my wife and I lost our unborn son that we were going to name Edan. While trying to overcome my grief, I took this photo of some of my writing and a watch and a pen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love the photo of your baby...she looks so pensive, and older than a newborn. 

Your other photo also is nice, and interests me because I use fountain pens and had one of the early Accutron watches (not as nice as yours).


----------



## Tempest UK (Feb 6, 2010)

wacbzz said:


> A few moons ago, my wife and I lost our unborn son that we were going to name Edan. While trying to overcome my grief, I took this photo of some of my writing and a watch and a pen...



Nice Pelikan 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## damon (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Arnulf (Feb 13, 2010)

*All pictures taken with a Nikon D80 and Nikon lens.*


----------



## Arnulf (Feb 13, 2010)

Sunset on "Old Michigan Ave"


----------



## Arnulf (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Arnulf (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Arnulf (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## vaughnsphotoart (Feb 13, 2010)

Raven flying through ice mist:







Directional winds + ice mist = odd one-sided icing on foliage


----------



## Arnulf (Feb 13, 2010)

Beautiful old home.


----------



## Arnulf (Feb 13, 2010)

My GSD Puppy....jumping over a snow bank.


----------



## lisantica (Feb 14, 2010)

My dog Maddie.


----------



## Arnulf (Feb 14, 2010)

Dogs are so cool....nice pic.


----------



## allen2oo3 (Feb 16, 2010)

Really enjoyed all the pictures. Thanks everyone for sharing. Here are some of my favorites. As you can see i have a lot of favorites 

Kahoolawe and Molokini





Oahu





Kauai





Our chariot, flying doors off





Surface flow - Big Island, Hawaii





Big Island, Hawaii





Kauai





Mauna Kea, Hawaii





Star Trails





Wish this shot wasn't ruined by the lens flare from oncoming traffic





Huan Shan, China





Hong Kong Skyline


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Feb 16, 2010)

Lisantica - your dog made my Daughter go Awwwwwww......(and me) 


For me - Orbs in Stony Stratford - the long dark before Supper!







I quite like me orbs! Looks good against the flyover concrete.


----------



## Kiessling (Feb 16, 2010)

How do you do that? :thinking:
Very cool effect.


----------



## Databyter (Feb 16, 2010)

*Shot by unnerv*






At first when I saw this shot I thought the spider was dining on a rodent.

In this shot the head of the spider _looks_ like a small rodent.

Nice work guys. I took some wildlife shots years ago, but I had mediocre equipment at the time (still do), still I got a few keepers. The fun was hunting with a camera and being out there.

I wish I had more time in my life, It's hard being a full time slave.

EDIT I just looked at all the rest of the thread (spider was page 1). A very enjoyable and inspiring 30 minutes. I think that photography and flashaholism go hand in camera'd hand.
_*
Great Thread!!*_


----------



## photonwave (Feb 16, 2010)

I love looking at these pictures. I really need to get a new DSLR and a lens adapter so I can use my expensive Minolta X-700 lenses again.


----------



## unnerv (Feb 17, 2010)

Databyter said:


> *Shot by unnerv*
> 
> At first when I saw this shot I thought the spider was dining on a rodent.
> 
> In this shot the head of the spider _looks_ like a small rodent.


 
I was trying out some extension tubes that day for my 100mm macro. They bring the magnificaton to about 2:1 (meaning it only takes something about 1/2 an inch to fill the whole frame.) IIRC the spider was about 3/8th body and head but on screen (and in the viewfinder) they look huge.

Here is a more recent shot of a little 1/4 inch spider in my window shot with my mpe-65 at about 2.5:1 magnification.





More of my stuff can me found at
http://www.flickr.com/photos/unnerv if anyone is interested.

Thanks for looking and keep all the cool shots coming.


----------



## sprinkle (Feb 17, 2010)

Cool spider shots!

Here are a couple of mine:












And here is my photo website if you are interested in seeing more of my work (mostly landscape type shots.) http://www.rocksolidphoto.net/


----------



## unnerv (Feb 17, 2010)

sprinkle said:


> Cool spider shots!
> And here is my photo website if you are interested in seeing more of my work (mostly landscape type shots.) http://www.rocksolidphoto.net/


 
Cool site, I am jealous you got a jumper. I have been trying to get a pic of one for months.


----------



## sprinkle (Feb 17, 2010)

unnerv said:


> Cool site, I am jealous you got a jumper. I have been trying to get a pic of one for months.




Thanks! Yeah those guys are a pain to capture!


----------



## unnerv (Feb 19, 2010)

Here are a few car pics I have taken recently. Still experimenting with this stuff as most of what I do is macro and landscape.

A friends 550hp 2004 Pontiac GTO





My 93 Mazda RX7










Larger versions can be seen here


----------



## weklund (Feb 19, 2010)

Beamhead said:


> Thanks Burgess,
> Some random animal shots my wife took with the $79 Canon A480 we just bought for a user.


 
Great shots of the crew.


----------



## easilyled (Feb 20, 2010)

Some very amateurish photos with my point and shoot Canon:-


----------



## DoctaDink (Feb 20, 2010)

Some rare Southern snow:


----------



## Erasmus (Feb 21, 2010)

wacbzz said:


> A few moons ago, my wife and I lost our unborn son that we were going to name Edan. While trying to overcome my grief, I took this photo of some of my writing and a watch and a pen...
> 
> IMG
> 
> ...


Wonderful story and great pics!


----------



## Beamhead (Feb 23, 2010)

Some great pics folks.:thumbsup:

Just a couple goofs.


----------



## It01Firefox (Feb 23, 2010)

Here's a few from my last holiday.


----------



## photonwave (Feb 23, 2010)

It01Firefox said:


> Here's a few from my last holiday.



Were you using any particular filters, is that a DSLR, P&S?

Details!


----------



## It01Firefox (Feb 23, 2010)

The photos were taken with a Fuji FinePix S7000 "bridge" or "superzoom" camera. I don't own an SLR or DSLR.

I wasn't using any filters (again I don't own any, because for this camera I would need a special sleeve that goes over the lens to fit filters). Everything was done just manipulating exposure time and aperture.


----------



## Beamhead (Feb 23, 2010)

Not mine but a clever use of perspective, keep viewing.


----------



## DoctaDink (Feb 23, 2010)

Beamhead said:


> Not mine but a clever use of perspective, keep viewing.



Those are AMAZING!


----------



## elumen8 (Feb 24, 2010)

Beamhead said:


> Not mine but a clever use of perspective, keep viewing.


 
Wow!!!...it took me a minute or two to grasp the scale of his work (no pun intended). Thanks for the link.

JB


----------



## It01Firefox (Feb 24, 2010)

Beamhead said:


> Not mine but a clever use of perspective, keep viewing.



These photos are awesome.

I found a few more.

That first one was a pretty close call, as he was actually charging at me and I wasn't using any zoom on this picture!


----------



## Solscud007 (Feb 24, 2010)

unnerv said:


> Here are a few car pics I have taken recently. Still experimenting with this stuff as most of what I do is macro and landscape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Interesting. My dad has a 93 R1 FD. my favorite car. Is yours red interior?

Here a pic I took a while ago.









Here is a pic I took last Sunday after coming back from vancouver. My fiancee and I went to see the Space Needle and luckily got there in time for the sunset. Im only using a stock kit lens with my D40X.


----------



## unnerv (Feb 25, 2010)

Solscud007 said:


> Interesting. My dad has a 93 R1 FD. my favorite car. Is yours red interior?
> 
> Here a pic I took a while ago.


Very Nice! Wish mine was a base/r1 for the extra head room.

Yes, mine is one of the few that has a red interior. At the time I bought it I didn't know it was rare and thought I would like black better, but the red has definately grown on me.

Not a great pic, but here is a shot of the interior.


----------



## photonwave (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh man that red interior looks smokin' hot.


----------



## wayned (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi
Some pics from my Flickr page: http://www.flickr.com/photos/olamorken/


----------



## Solscud007 (Feb 26, 2010)

Those look great. Mind sharing your lighting setup for the kroma shot?


----------



## Solscud007 (Feb 26, 2010)

unnerv said:


> Very Nice! Wish mine was a base/r1 for the extra head room.
> 
> Yes, mine is one of the few that has a red interior. At the time I bought it I didn't know it was rare and thought I would like black better, but the red has definately grown on me.
> 
> Not a great pic, but here is a shot of the interior.





Cool. Did all red FDs come with red interior? I knew a guy back when I went to UCI that had a silver with red interior. Very slick if you get red recaros haha.


----------



## unnerv (Feb 27, 2010)

Solscud007 said:


> Cool. Did all red FDs come with red interior? I knew a guy back when I went to UCI that had a silver with red interior. Very slick if you get red recaros haha.


 
The red interior was actually pretty rare with a little less than 1000 from what I understand. It was only available with silver, black, and white paint. Most of the 93-95 had either tan or black interiors. I heard that in my year (93) there were only about 125 in the silver/red combo.


----------



## unnerv (Mar 3, 2010)

Damascus






Subject - Kershaw Damascus Steel Scallion

1/200th sec
F/16
ISO 400
Focal Length - 65mm at 3:1 magnification (image represents approx 6mm wide.)
Flash


----------



## bwaites (Mar 5, 2010)

And one of my wifes:


----------



## Humanoid (Mar 8, 2010)

A sunset I snapped in La Jolla Ca. Its actually 5 images combined to make one HDR image.


----------



## DoctaDink (Mar 10, 2010)

bwaites said:


> And one of my wifes:


Funny,....when I initially viewed it, I saw the photo of the dog with the label below that said "one of my wive's" and nearly fell out of my chair until I realized that it referred to the photo below (that I needed to scroll down to see). Nice work.


----------



## Arnulf (Mar 22, 2010)

Humanoid said:


> A sunset I snapped in La Jolla Ca. Its actually 5 images combined to make one HDR image.




Beautiful....looks like a painting.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 23, 2010)

I shot this 3 years ago in Lucca with a pocket camera (Sony N2), no photoshop since everyone seems to ask me about that...





Ps:even though I don't thinks it's that great, this picture won the official Italian Assassin's Creed contest


----------



## unnerv (Mar 25, 2010)

A few Lady bugs I found in the front yard.


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Max_Power (Apr 7, 2010)

Finally put flashlights on a couple of my ARs.

Seekins lower, Rock River Arms 16.5" upper, Ergo grip, Daniel Defense lightweight rails, 
Surefire 6P with Wolf-Eyes 240 lumen drop-in. My left thumb ends up near the switch so I can activate it without losing my grip on the rail. Still need to add an EOtech sight.














Another one, with RRA lower and magpul stock. Flashlight is a Malkoff MD2 with M60.














Room lights are still on, the center of the beam is quite bright.


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 9, 2010)

My 16 year old dog and his new found friend, a stray that just showed up one day and the friendliest cat I have ever seen.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 9, 2010)

What a neat photo, Beamhead! I love how they're best buddies.


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks PW, actually we have a total of 5 stray cats hanging in my backyard now, my wife gets them fixed cheap and we just can't seem to send them to the pound. This one is the only one that snuggles, plays with and loves my aging dog, he is coming to the end of his journey here fast and we wonder if the cat senses it.


----------



## blasterman (Apr 12, 2010)

Too bad you didn't live near by. I have connections at a couple local shelters and could get this kitty off the street and adopted in no time.


----------



## Jarski (Apr 14, 2010)

Some photos that I have taken, there is more folders in the "main menu"
http://picasaweb.google.fi/Yyri92/KaikkeaLuonnostaJaEiLuonnosta#


----------



## unnerv (Apr 29, 2010)

Found an old cemetary and had to take a pic of this headstone


----------



## X Racer (Apr 29, 2010)

Here are a couple of mine:













There are a bunch more at my website: Dave Allen Photography

.


----------



## Illum (Apr 29, 2010)

Canon SD630, morning in the garden


----------



## unnerv (May 20, 2010)

Waterfall in Uvas park


----------



## Sardaukar (May 20, 2010)

My preference is product photography. It allows me unlimited time to adjust lighting and composition.


----------



## Gazerbeam (May 23, 2010)

My first Bee macro.






Aren't flowers beautiful!!


----------



## fishinfool (May 24, 2010)

Aloha! Here are a few of my recent pics of Hawaii we call 'The Big Island'.


Pu'uhonau o Honaunau - Place of Refuge National Park






Kilauea Volcano smoke in the background.






Isaac Hale Beach Park - Pohoiki Bay






Gecko 






Another gecko






St. Benedict's Painted Church






South Point 






Ancient wood carvings at Pu'uhonau o Honaunau - Place of Refuge National Park 






Rainbow Falls






Spencer Beach Sunset






Wailuku River






Wailuku River Waterfalls






Kekaha Kai Beach Sunset






Kilauea Volcano smoke


----------



## OscarTheDog (May 25, 2010)

The Great Squirrel Slayer OTD


----------



## bstrickler (May 25, 2010)

Some of my best shots from the airshow in March. Shot with Foma 100 speed film on a Canon AE-1, using several different lenses (35-70, 70-150, and 70-300). Scanned @ 6400 DPI with an Epson V500. Haven't gotten around to using Photoshop on any of the 280+ pictures yet, to fix the tones, and to remove scratches & spots.

Very few of the ones with the Thunderbirds came out well. That film doesn't like extremely bright light (makes it super grainy, and kills detail). Would've worked great with the older planes they had, though.

If this is too many, I can swtich them to links, to save peoples bandwidth.

















































































Solscud007 and unnerv, I envy you guys!!! I'd kill to have an FD! I have an FB thats in storage right now, and needs some TLC.

I hope you guys (in Solscud's case, his dad) kept the wankel! I hate seeing people converting over to LS1's. Not many FD's left in the world (less than 10,000 registered in the US as of a few years ago). 

I'd love to be able to ride in an FD. That's my dream car.


----------



## unnerv (May 25, 2010)

bstrickler said:


> Solscud007 and unnerv, I envy you guys!!! I'd kill to have an FD! I have an FB thats in storage right now, and needs some TLC.
> 
> I'd love to be able to ride in an FD. That's my dream car.


 
Very cool pics, I have been waiting for a good airshow to try my hand. I missed the Blue Angels last year due to some last minute roofing repairs.

If you ever get out towards San Francisco PM me and if I still have the car (thinking of selling it) I'll give you a ride.


----------



## bstrickler (May 27, 2010)

unnerv said:


> Very cool pics, I have been waiting for a good airshow to try my hand. I missed the Blue Angels last year due to some last minute roofing repairs.
> 
> If you ever get out towards San Francisco PM me and if I still have the car (thinking of selling it) I'll give you a ride.



Thank you. I have a LOT more uploaded. If you want to check them out, here's the link to the album on my photobucket:

http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y85/Bstrickler/Airshow-raw pics/
Password is guest12

I'd love to take you up on that offer, but right now, if I do go on vacation, it'd be in the San Diego area. A little far, unfortunately. Plus, I'm kinda boycotting SD, LA, and pretty much any other city that is boycotting AZ due to SB1070. If you want to discuss this further, lets continue in PM. I don't want to start a flame war.

~Brian


----------



## headophile (Jun 3, 2010)

Sardaukar said:


> My preference is product photography. It allows me unlimited time to adjust lighting and composition.



great pics


----------



## Max_Power (Jun 6, 2010)

The San Jose gathering happened yesterday - tons of photos starting on page 3.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/275999&page=3


----------



## gallagho (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Batou00159 (Jun 8, 2010)

Sardaukar said:


> My preference is product photography. It allows me unlimited time to adjust lighting and composition.



Nice very nice:twothumbs


----------



## Sardaukar (Jun 8, 2010)

headophile said:


> great pics


 


Batou00159 said:


> Nice very nice:twothumbs


 
Thanks.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 8, 2010)

Sardaukar said:


> My preference is product photography. It allows me unlimited time to adjust lighting and composition.


 
What kind of camera and lens did you use? :thinking:

Thanx.

.


----------



## Sardaukar (Jun 9, 2010)

Canon 20D with Canon 50mm f/1.8 II


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 9, 2010)

Sardaukar said:


> Canon 20D with Canon 50mm f/1.8 II


 
Cool. Very nice pics.


----------



## Sardaukar (Jun 9, 2010)

fishinfool said:


> Cool. Very nice pics.



Thanks.


----------



## 2000TahoeLimited (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey, can I play. I do mostly concert photography....







Kittie in concert at The Grove of Anaheim, California.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jun 11, 2010)

​


----------



## DoctaDink (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## blasterman (Jun 12, 2010)

Green mushroom in my reef tank after I upgraded to my latest LED mix. 4:1 royal blue to warm white. No more cool whites - they suck.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 13, 2010)

Cool pic.


----------



## Black Rose (Jun 16, 2010)

Took this earlier this evening with my camera phone.

Went out to the airport to check the scene out and forgot my camera 











Pilot, co-pilot, and an elderly passenger suffered minor injuries.


----------



## X Racer (Jun 26, 2010)

Here's a new one I recently put up...


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 26, 2010)

X Racer said:


> Here's a new one I recently put up...


 
Wow! That's beautiful! :twothumbs


----------



## DoctaDink (Jun 26, 2010)

X Racer said:


> Here's a new one I recently put up...


Gorgeous! Great exposure, perfect shutter speed, IMO. N.C. has some beautiful mountain streams


----------



## X Racer (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks guys! No shortage of great scenery around here ;-)

Here's another:


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 26, 2010)

X Racer said:


> Thanks guys! No shortage of great scenery around here ;-)
> 
> Here's another:


 
When I grow up, I wanna be just like you.  Another awesome pic! :thumbsup:


----------



## X Racer (Jul 1, 2010)

The sunset from the night before last, as seen from the Blue Ridge Parkway:


----------



## Beamhead (Jul 5, 2010)

There are some amazing shots here folks.:twothumbs
Here are a couple of a burnt orange Dragonfly that gave me a hard time while trying to get a decent shot, he likes something in my corn.


----------



## Gazerbeam (Jul 5, 2010)

I agree Beamhead, there are some fantastic shots on this thread. These great shots have inspired me buy my first DSLR camera 
(Canon Eos T2I). I'm at the beginning of the learning curve and having a blast trying to get the results I'm looking for. Here's a 
couple of Dragonflies I took with the EF 55-250mm lens that I bought a few days ago, no PP just cropped. Do these look ok?


----------



## fishinfool (Jul 5, 2010)

Gazerbeam said:


> I agree Beamhead, there are some fantastic shots on this thread. These great shots have inspired me buy my first DSLR camera
> (Canon Eos T2I). I'm at the beginning of the learning curve and having a blast trying to get the results I'm looking for. Here's a
> couple of Dragonflies I took with the EF 55-250mm lens that I bought a few days ago, no PP just cropped. Do these look ok?


 
Those are beautiful pics Gazerbeam. :twothumbs


----------



## Midnight Oil (Jul 5, 2010)

Man, the photos in this thread are amazing!

They're National Geographic caliber!

I'm also very envious of those who reside near or have ready access to some of these scenic places.


----------



## Beamhead (Jul 6, 2010)

Gazerbeam said:


> Do these look ok?


No, they look horrible :nana: those are fantastic and thanks for making mine look lousy.:laughing:


----------



## easilyled (Jul 6, 2010)

Gazerbeam said:


> I agree Beamhead, there are some fantastic shots on this thread. These great shots have inspired me buy my first DSLR camera
> (Canon Eos T2I). I'm at the beginning of the learning curve and having a blast trying to get the results I'm looking for. Here's a
> couple of Dragonflies I took with the EF 55-250mm lens that I bought a few days ago, no PP just cropped. Do these look ok?



Not bad for a a first time.  As if you didn't know that they're excellent. 

I'm waiting to see what your photos look like once you're more familiar with your camera.


----------



## WildChild (Jul 6, 2010)

Quebec Bridge by a nice sunny day! It was constructed, between 1904 and 1917. The first structure design collapsed in 1907 killing 75 workers and injuring many others. Another design was made and in 1916, while they were raising the central span, the raising system broke and the span felt into the river, killing another 13 people. 

Nowaday, the bridge is owned by the Canadian National rail company which is currently in a legal battle with the Government about who is supposed to pay to repaint it. The work was started a few years ago but is now halted, giving the bridge its current different color tones.


----------



## fishinfool (Jul 6, 2010)

WildChild said:


> Quebec Bridge by a nice sunny day! It was constructed, between 1904 and 1917. The first structure design collapsed in 1907 killing 75 workers and injuring many others. Another design was made and in 1916, while they were raising the central span, the raising system broke and the span felt into the river, killing another 13 people.
> 
> Nowaday, the bridge is owned by the Canadian National rail company which is currently in a legal battle with the Government about who is supposed to pay to repaint it. The work was started a few years ago but is now halted, giving the bridge its current different color tones.


 
Beautiful pic WildChild. :twothumbs Reminds me of a bridge in Alaska under which we spent many hours fishing for salmon. 

If I were there now, I'd be fishing for red salmon. 

.


----------



## blasterman (Jul 6, 2010)

Went to a local suburbia fireworks show last night. This is one where you can get really, really close to launch site, and even closer if you chit-chat with the cops at the barricade. Couldn't have been more than 200yards from the tubes, and likely +100,000 people behind me. I was so close I was shooting vertical and wiping flaming embers off my camera, but it's cool shooting this way because you can't miss. My ancient 10D still works though. I was going to post this in the 35mm film thread, but I forgot it's not about actual photography


----------



## run4jc (Jul 6, 2010)

blasterman said:


> Went to a local suburbia fireworks show last night. This is one where you can get really, really close to launch site, and even closer if you chit-chat with the cops at the barricade. Couldn't have been more than 200yards from the tubes, and likely +100,000 people behind me. I was so close I was shooting vertical and wiping flaming embers off my camera, but it's cool shooting this way because you can't miss. My ancient 10D still works though. I was going to post this in the 35mm film thread, but I forgot it's not about actual photography



ABSOLUTELY AWESOME! :thumbsup:

Went to a local display intent on doing the same thing - unfortunately they had moved the launch site to a different area than it had been for years!! Wanted to test out my recently acquired 40D...oh, well. Popped on a 28-135 and did the best I could. At least I can enjoy yours! Great job!


----------



## Burgess (Jul 6, 2010)

to Blasterman --


:wow:

:goodjob:


----------



## blasterman (Jul 6, 2010)

Yo Gazerbeam, nice macros!

Were you using IS turned on? I have the 100mm Canon Macro, but you've got much better working distance with your 55-250.


----------



## Gazerbeam (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow guys, thanks for the kind words and positive replies.

Blasterman, yes these pictures were taken at 250mm with the IS & AF on.
You can get as close as 4 feet and the AF still works well, makes for a decent pseudo macro lens. 
The camera is set at its highest sharpness 7.

Easilyled, thanks for the compliment most of the credit goes to the T2I & the great economy lens. 
I hope my pictures get better instead of worse.

Beamhead, you’re my idol the amazing pictures you've posted on this forum have been the driving 
force of improvement to my photography. Thanks for the guidance.

A very friendly domesticated Mocking bird. I think he actually posed for me. No pp cropped about 10' away focal length 250mm.






Processed picture


----------



## blasterman (Jul 7, 2010)

> The camera is set at its highest sharpness 7.


 
One STRONG suggestion. I know that some people are getting tired of hearing this, but you owe it to yourself so try shooting RAW and taking more control. If you don't have the latest version of Photoshop or Elements, Canon's DPP software is free, and it's stunning when shooting RAW.

The JPEG engine in most of the latest dSLRs is pretty good, but shooting RAW and sharpening to taste is even better.


----------



## Beamhead (Jul 8, 2010)

Gazerbeam said:


> Beamhead, you’re my idol the amazing pictures you've posted on this forum have been the driving
> force of improvement to my photography. Thanks for the guidance.


:thinking: You are way beyond my capabilities. :thumbsup:


----------



## X Racer (Jul 8, 2010)

Here's another one from last fall:


----------



## run4jc (Jul 8, 2010)

X Racer said:


> Here's another one from last fall:



That is gorgeous - you probably posted elsewhere, but where is this beautiful scene located?


----------



## The_Police (Jul 8, 2010)

run4jc said:


> That is gorgeous - you probably posted elsewhere, but where is this beautiful scene located?



I agree, wish I was there when it looked like that...


----------



## X Racer (Jul 8, 2010)

run4jc said:


> That is gorgeous - you probably posted elsewhere, but where is this beautiful scene located?



Thanks guys, this shot was taken along the southern end of the Blue Ridge Parkway in North Carolina. I earn a living shooting landscapes in this area, and there is no shortage of great scenery around here to enjoy ;-)


----------



## Colorblinded (Jul 8, 2010)

I miss this weather


----------



## The_Police (Jul 8, 2010)

here are some of mine...

http://i590.photobucket.com/albums/ss347/The-Police/P6030081.jpg[/IMG]





http://i590.photobucket.com/albums/ss347/The-Police/P3282095.jpg





http://i590.photobucket.com/albums/ss347/The-Police/P4051382.jpg


----------



## Gazerbeam (Jul 8, 2010)

blasterman said:


> One STRONG suggestion. I know that some people are getting tired of hearing this, but you owe it to yourself so try shooting RAW and taking more control. If you don't have the latest version of Photoshop or Elements, Canon's DPP software is free, and it's stunning when shooting RAW.
> 
> The JPEG engine in most of the latest dSLRs is pretty good, but shooting RAW and sharpening to taste is even better.


 
Thanks Blasterman, you are exactly right all of my future pictures will be RAW & JPEG and I will learn how to process them, should have already been doing it.

How do you like your 100mm Canon Macro is it good for handheld macro 1/1 work. I recently tried the IS version, can't imagine using at 1/1 with out a tripod.


This is the best handheld I could get AF & IS on.


----------



## unnerv (Jul 9, 2010)

Gazerbeam said:


> How do you like your 100mm Canon Macro is it good for handheld macro 1/1 work. I recently tried the IS version, can't imagine using at 1/1 with out a tripod.


 
I can't speak for blasterman, but I have had the canon 100mm macro and now have the 100mm IS macro. There is only a little bit a difference between the two in image quality (read paper difference not so much on the actual print,) and the IS at 1:1 doesn't make a huge difference.

I have actually found if you want to get good at 1:1, turn off the AF set the focus so you can fill the frame with the object you are shooting and then move your body back and forth to get the object in focus.

It takes a little bit of practice, but is far easier than using AF. I usually find the action of breathing will move the object in and out of focus because the Depth of Field is so small, so I just brace, breath slow and sqeeze off the shot as the part of the object that I want in focus comes into focus. It is even easier if you can use a diffused flash so you can keep the shutter speed up a little higher and aperature around f11 to get more DOF.


----------



## blasterman (Jul 10, 2010)

It's a great lens - I wouldn't part with mine. Among the few primes Canon makes that aren't trash.

If money in tight look at the Tamron 90mm Macro.


----------



## Gazerbeam (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks Unnerv & Blasterman for your insight and advice, much appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lawliet (Jul 15, 2010)

Gazerbeam said:


> How do you like your 100mm Canon Macro is it good for handheld macro 1/1 work. I recently tried the IS version, can't imagine using at 1/1 with out a tripod.




Handheld macro works fine if you use a ring flash or something alike.
Perhaps combined with manual focus and focus priority/focus trap, if your camera supports this. You adjust the lens and move around until the AF detects the subject is in in focus.

IS otoh can't compensate for most of the movements that ruin a picture at close distances.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 17, 2010)

A couple of birds:











A couple of bigger birds:











(Note: No animals were harmed in the making of these images. The bird that looks like it has just been hit with a shotgun blast is actually just shaking water off itself after a dive for fish.)


----------



## photonstorm (Jul 27, 2010)

Fenix LD15 taking a warm bath






and then a dip in some ice water


----------



## mtt.tr (Jul 30, 2010)

Manual lens M42 on sony body



















I need to find the rest


----------



## unnerv (Aug 3, 2010)

Went camping a couple of weeks back and we got back from doing some 4WD a little late so I snapped a pic of the truck on the trail back.

I had my 11mm lens on so I got right on the bumper to maximize the stretch of the truck back into the trail. Hopefully it leaves the sense of what we had left behind.


----------



## Colorblinded (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## ninemm (Aug 3, 2010)

unnerv said:


> Went camping a couple of weeks back and we got back from doing some 4WD a little late so I snapped a pic of the truck on the trail back.
> 
> I had my 11mm lens on so I got right on the bumper to maximize the stretch of the truck back into the trail. Hopefully it leaves the sense of what we had left behind.



Awesome shot unnerv! Definitely portays a sense of adventure and love for the trail. :thumbsup:


----------



## unnerv (Aug 4, 2010)

ninemm said:


> Awesome shot unnerv! Definitely portays a sense of adventure and love for the trail. :thumbsup:


 
Thanks


----------



## derangboy (Aug 4, 2010)

I got lucky snapping some pictures of a storm recently! I call it "Moon-light-ning"


----------



## SureAddicted (Aug 5, 2010)

X Racer, nice HDR images.


----------



## WildChild (Aug 6, 2010)

Taken from a bicycle path in Quebec City. I did not know we could not shoot the cars before seeing this!


----------



## fishinfool (Aug 6, 2010)

WildChild said:


> Taken from a bicycle path in Quebec City. I did not know we could not shoot the cars before seeing this!


 
Damn! And I thought you can hunt anywhere for anything in Canada. Sorry but I'm gonna have to 

take Canada off my vacation list.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 6, 2010)

WildChild said:


> Taken from a bicycle path in Quebec City. I did not know we could not shoot the cars before seeing this!


 
Just got a picture in my head of the main character from Stephen King's "Apt Pupil," walking towards the highway, seeing that sign, getting frustrated, and then just going back home instead.

(I mean the short-story version. Never saw the movie, but I know Hollyweird likes to mess with and change a good King novel. Sadly, he let's them butcher his works.)


----------



## fishinfool (Aug 6, 2010)

Here's a sign that I've seen many times before along a stretch of highway several miles outside of Kona, Hawaii. I always thought they were some kind of prank signs but then last summer another sign (2nd pic below) popped up that made me think that there really are wild donkeys in Hawaii. I made a few phone calls and sure enough, Hawaii has a pretty large herd of feral donkeys. Go figure. :shrug:


----------



## WildChild (Aug 7, 2010)

It nice to see how much signs can teach us sometime.


----------



## Erich1B (Aug 10, 2010)

Some pictures of my trip to Yosemite National Park this past June

Sequoia in Mariposa Grove (Man these trees are big)




Vernal Falls







Lower Yosemite Falls




Bottom of Upper Yosemite Falls on the trail to the top of Yosemite Falls


----------



## Erich1B (Aug 10, 2010)

More Yosemite Pictures

Granite wall on the trail to the top of Yosemite Falls




Rainbow from Upper Yosemite Falls mist




Looking over the top of Yosemite Falls




Half Dome from the top of Yosemite Falls




Upper Yosemite Falls in Black & White


----------



## fishinfool (Aug 10, 2010)

*Beautiful pics Erich!*


----------



## Erich1B (Aug 11, 2010)

fishinfool said:


> *Beautiful pics Erich!*


 
Thanks for the compliment. Yosemite was simply amazing......


----------



## fishinfool (Aug 11, 2010)

Erich1B said:


> Thanks for the compliment. Yosemite was simply amazing......


 
It's definitely going on my bucket list of places to see.


----------



## unnerv (Aug 13, 2010)

The orb weavers were out in the late afternoon so I grabbed a couple shots the other day

1. Hanging out, waiting for dinner





2. Fly sunning itself





3. Orb with dinner, backlit by the late afternoon sun.


----------



## X Racer (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's another new one:





Taken from the Blue Ridge Parkway in Western NC ;-)


----------



## ninemm (Aug 13, 2010)

unnerv said:


> The orb weavers were out in the late afternoon so I grabbed a couple shots the other day
> 
> 1. Hanging out, waiting for dinner



Thanks for the great photos unnerv. I had a lot of fun freaking my co-worker out with #1. :devil: 



X Racer said:


> Here's another new one:
> 
> Taken from the Blue Ridge Parkway in Western NC ;-)



Another outstanding shot X Racer! I've been using some of the backgrounds from your site on my work pc. :thumbsup:


----------



## eightballrj (Aug 13, 2010)

No Lights by D. Richard Jackson, on Flickr

It's amazing what a little light can do for an old building(completely lit by strobes... no external light sources are on this building at all):




Light Where There Was None by D. Richard Jackson, on Flickr




Why Did the Chicken Cross the Road? (Day 40) by D. Richard Jackson, on Flickr




The Tongue of Death by D. Richard Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## X Racer (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's a shot of a rare occurrence. Once a year when the sun is in just the right place there are some mountains in Western NC that cast a shadow that looks like a bear jumping over the valley below. It only lasts about 2 minutes when it happens ;-)





pretty neat eh?


----------



## Erich1B (Aug 13, 2010)

X Racer said:


> Here's another new one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I really like this shot. What camera/lense did you use? Any filters?


----------



## unnerv (Aug 13, 2010)

ninemm said:


> Thanks for the great photos unnerv. I had a lot of fun freaking my co-worker out with #1. :devil:


 
Thanks! I have to say I love to do that to my co worker/friends too. 

Try this one, as it is an extreme close up
http://www.flickr.com/photos/unnerv/3812904605/in/set-72157618896426820/

X-Racer - spectacular shot!


----------



## ninemm (Aug 13, 2010)

unnerv said:


> Thanks! I have to say I love to do that to my co worker/friends too.
> 
> Try this one, as it is an extreme close up
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/unnerv/3812904605/in/set-72157618896426820/


 
I'll have to wait for them to leave their computer unattended so I can set it as their screensaver/background.


----------



## X Racer (Aug 13, 2010)

Erich1B said:


> I really like this shot. What camera/lense did you use? Any filters?



Thanks! This one was shot with a Nikon D300 and the Nikkor 17-35mm 2.8 w/ a circular polarizer.


----------



## Max_Power (Aug 14, 2010)

unnerv said:


> Thanks! I have to say I love to do that to my co worker/friends too.
> 
> Try this one, as it is an extreme close up
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/unnerv/3812904605/in/set-72157618896426820/



Aragog!


----------



## Patriot (Aug 14, 2010)

Just a few animal photo's.....






Green Pastures





Elk through the Mist





Three weeks old





Five weeks old





Six week old Redtail Hawk


----------



## RF4C (Aug 20, 2010)

That's a great shot of the Red Tail Hawk chick. Looks like he's about ready to launch into "full shred" mode on you.


----------



## think2x (Aug 22, 2010)

Found her hanging out by the fire pit last night while camping.


----------



## X Racer (Aug 23, 2010)

Just shot this one the other day:





This one was shot with a Nikon D700 w/ the 17-35mm 2.8 and a circular polarizer...


----------



## vaughnsphotoart (Aug 23, 2010)

David, was that Abrams Falls near Bristol? Lovely shot.


----------



## Erich1B (Aug 23, 2010)

X Racer said:


> Just shot this one the other day:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Very nice shot. Tell me, do you do any editing in photoshop to enhance the luminosity of the falls with a curves adjustment layer?


----------



## X Racer (Aug 23, 2010)

vaughnsphotoart said:


> David, was that Abrams Falls near Bristol? Lovely shot.



This one is a small waterfall on private property in western NC ;-)


----------



## X Racer (Aug 23, 2010)

Erich1B said:


> Very nice shot. Tell me, do you do any editing in photoshop to enhance the luminosity of the falls with a curves adjustment layer?



Thanks!

My process varies from picture to picture, but I do adjust curves when necessary ;-)


----------



## Erich1B (Aug 24, 2010)

X Racer said:


> Thanks!
> 
> My process varies from picture to picture, but I do adjust curves when necessary ;-)


 
Thanks for the reply. I asked, as I'm quite new to photoshop and am working on learning all the different adjustments you can do.

I like the look of that shot and was curious about editing techniques. You have some very nice landscape photographs - something I'm working towards myself but need lots of practice.

Erich


----------



## Greta (Aug 24, 2010)

Taken this morning. Bird flew into the window and knocked herself silly. Hank had to check her out. 

No editing of image other than down-sizing.


----------



## DM51 (Aug 24, 2010)

Awww...! that Hank's just a big softie, isn't he?


----------



## Greta (Aug 24, 2010)

DM51 said:


> Awww...! that Hank's just a big softie, isn't he?


Yeah he is...  ... He really was so cute with this. Didn't really even try to do more than get in a little lick... as you can see in the picture...


----------



## don.gwapo (Aug 24, 2010)

Two kids looking at you. .


----------



## adam83 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank you don.gwapo! I showed those pictures to my fiance, she loves baby goats!


----------



## Kingfisher (Aug 25, 2010)

vaughnsphotoart said:


> Raven flying through ice mist:



Love this one


----------



## TechAddict (Aug 27, 2010)

Big lizard





Up close


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 27, 2010)

That's a high-definition monitor :laughing:


----------



## easilyled (Aug 27, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> That's a high-definition monitor :laughing:



Very witty :laughing:


----------



## don.gwapo (Aug 28, 2010)

adam83 said:


> Thank you don.gwapo! I showed those pictures to my fiance, she loves baby goats!


 
My pleasure bro. Taken when i'm in vacation in the philippines.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Aug 28, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> That's a high-definition monitor :laughing:



I laughed for at least 3 minutes non-stop.

Here's a picture I took of myself with my Mag'633........






.........I think I messed up the F-stop or something.


----------



## easilyled (Aug 28, 2010)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> I laughed for at least 3 minutes non-stop.
> Here's a picture I took of myself with my Mag'633........



I think you need to build yourself up a little bit!


----------



## X Racer (Aug 28, 2010)

No kidding, eat a few cheeseburgers or something! Good god man, you look like a stick figure!


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 28, 2010)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Here's a picture I took of myself with my Mag'633........


 
Hey! No nude pics on CPF. :sick2:

You know better than that. And what the heck is a 633??


----------



## DM51 (Aug 28, 2010)

Here's another lizard photo. It's a rather dozy-looking specimen with a shorter snout than most. It has its mouth full in this photo, and I'm not sure why it was glancing backwards over its shoulder like that.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Aug 29, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> .......what the heck is a 633??



A 'hotwire' with 7000 screaming lumens.....


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Aug 29, 2010)

And while I have my Photobucket account open I always thought this photo of a simple 30 watt MagMod was pretty cool........


----------



## Erich1B (Aug 29, 2010)

Macro shot of a Dragonfly in my backyard




New Mexico Sunset




Florida Sunset


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 29, 2010)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> A 'hotwire' with 7000 screaming lumens.....


 
 :twothumbs


----------



## Icebreak (Aug 29, 2010)

Capital building Christmas Lights Event.








Big Dam Bridge. Longest walking, biking bridge in the US. It sets atop a Lock and Dam but the ramp up and the ramp down make it a huge curve. You can't see the ramps here.


----------



## Icebreak (Aug 29, 2010)

Shreveport, Louisiana.


----------



## Icebreak (Aug 29, 2010)

Less zoom to show more buildings. This was taken from the top of a Casino in Bossier City, LA.





Horseshoe Casino in Bossier where the above was taken from.


----------



## DM51 (Aug 30, 2010)

So... no one spotted what was wrong with this photo?  


DM51 said:


> Here's another lizard photo. It's a rather dozy-looking specimen with a shorter snout than most. It has its mouth full in this photo, and I'm not sure why it was glancing backwards over its shoulder like that.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Aug 30, 2010)

It appears to be a snake and not a lizard.The lack of a nostrils is a dead give away.Snakes do have very small nostrils but tend to 'smell' with their tongue.


----------



## TechAddict (Aug 30, 2010)

They are not as eagle eyed as some


----------



## Lost Hawaiian (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey Icebreak,

You must live by the same river I do... :wave: Some of those scenes look awful familiar.

Have you seen the new footbridge being put up on the west side of the 430 bridge?

Rich


----------



## DM51 (Sep 1, 2010)

OK, nobody spotted it. 

Compare the 2 pictures - first, the one I posted:



DM51 said:


> Here's another lizard photo. It's a rather dozy-looking specimen with a shorter snout than most. It has its mouth full in this photo, and I'm not sure why it was glancing backwards over its shoulder like that.


And now this one by TechAddict in post #323:






See it now? LOL


----------



## Eric242 (Sep 1, 2010)

Here are some pictures I recently took:

Some tiny toads, just after they emerged from the water they were growing up in as tadpoles:































Mating Dragonflys:
















a little grasshopper at my place:






Spiderman:











and 110 yards diameter radiotelescope in effelsberg I visited last week:









































and it´s visitor center:


----------



## Eric242 (Sep 1, 2010)

And my Quark RGB
















and a HDR of the green:


----------



## Kestrel (Sep 1, 2010)

Eric242, those are some outstanding photos, thanks for posting them. :huh:


----------



## fishinfool (Sep 1, 2010)

DM51 said:


> OK, nobody spotted it.
> 
> Compare the 2 pictures - first, the one I posted:
> 
> ...


 
haha....the nostril looks a lot like the eyes with lids and everything.


----------



## Icebreak (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey, Lost Hawaiian! 

Yep. We live in the same city. I had heard about it but kinda couldn't believe it. I usually look toward's Cook Landing when I cross the bridge so I can get an idea of depth which sometimes let's you know a little about the flow rate. Next time I'll look toward pinnacle mountain.

Hey, I might have a recent picture from the BDB of pinnacle. If I find it I'll post it. Maybe the work is in the picture. That is so cool to hear about and what a circuit that would make for walkers and bicyclists to move about the city to their heart's content.

Our city just keeps in improving in many areas. I hope Arkansas is treating you well.

Jeff


----------



## Eric242 (Sep 2, 2010)

Here are some more pictures I took today.

* First a Frog with an Antenna *


----------



## easilyled (Sep 2, 2010)

Amazing photos Eric242! :thumbsup:


----------



## Icebreak (Sep 4, 2010)

For 

 Lost Hawaiian

Pinnacle Mountain from the Big Dam Bridge. On the other side of the interstate you can see the cranes working away. Gotta get out there and see the progress they've made since the 4th of July.


----------



## xcel730 (Sep 7, 2010)

I went to the Canon Expo 2010 last Friday at Javits Center. One of the neatest thing was their fashion show. Below are some photos I took.


----------



## Hotrat1 (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow, some of the photos here are just amazing. Here's a few of mine. 
































Cheers :wave:


----------



## easilyled (Sep 9, 2010)

Hotrat1, your macro photos are also incredible, but something's bugging me about the pictures. :nana:


----------



## guardpost3 (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## Hotrat1 (Sep 11, 2010)

Haha. Thanks buddy.:devil:





easilyled said:


> Hotrat1, your macro photos are also incredible, but something's bugging me about the pictures. :nana:


----------



## don.gwapo (Sep 11, 2010)

Hotrat1,

Your photos are very detailed. Wish I can take photos just like that.


----------



## Hotrat1 (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for your kind words. Frankly, it is more the lens than the person.  




don.gwapo said:


> Hotrat1,
> 
> Your photos are very detailed. Wish I can take photos just like that.


----------



## unnerv (Sep 13, 2010)

Hotrat1 said:


> Thanks for your kind words. Frankly, it is more the lens than the person.


 
You are too humble, macro work has a pretty steep learning curve. Good job.


----------



## RobertM (Sep 13, 2010)

(Click to view larger in my Flickr Photostream)





A recent photo I particularly like from my trip to Virginia Beach:


----------



## unnerv (Sep 14, 2010)

I live about 1/2 mile down the hill from the San Bruno pipeline fire. It was crazy how loud the fire was. The roar of the flames sounded like a jet enigine at full throttle like at take off. We actually though a plane was going down over our house as the roar shook the windows and ground and we could feel the wash of warm air when it started. Then the smoke started. It was weird, for the 1st 10 minutes or so it was clean and very white, then as I guess more houses caught it started to get dark enough to start blotting out the sun. Shortly after that the fire planes started making their runs.


----------



## Hotrat1 (Sep 15, 2010)

unnerv said:


> I live about 1/2 mile down the hill from the San Bruno pipeline fire. It was crazy how loud the fire was. The roar of the flames sounded like a jet enigine at full throttle like at take off. We actually though a plane was going down over our house as the roar shook the windows and ground and we could feel the wash of warm air when it started. Then the smoke started. It was weird, for the 1st 10 minutes or so it was clean and very white, then as I guess more houses caught it started to get dark enough to start blotting out the sun. Shortly after that the fire planes started making their runs.




Gosh, I hope everything is well for you there. Take care.


----------



## unnerv (Sep 16, 2010)

Hotrat1 said:


> Gosh, I hope everything is well for you there. Take care.


 
Thanks, I live just far enough away that my only incovience was that all the news conferences were held at the end of my block in the local starbucks parking lot. I do feel bad for all the people who weren't so lucky. It certainly is a strange thing when the disaster hits so close to home.


----------



## PCC (Sep 24, 2010)

Wow, I was thinking of you when I heard of the disaster but knew that you were on the other side of the freeway from where it happened so I was hopeful that it would not spread your way. Fortunately, they were able to stop it when they did.

I cannot take credit for this picture. We bought a new camera the other day and my children were playing with it while I was at work. My son snapped this picture. I PM'd him on Facebook, warning him not to delete any pictures on the camera so that I could take a look to see what they were up to. This is what I found when I finally had a chance to look at the pictures. The only other picture was a blurry one of my daughter reading her book.


----------



## easilyled (Sep 25, 2010)

PCC, your son would appear to be a natural, budding photographer.

That's a nice effect he achieved there by mirroring the blind pattern through the sun with the keys on the piano.


----------



## PCC (Sep 25, 2010)

At 13 he's really surprised me with his artistic talents. The problem is that he just doesn't recognize this in himself. I'm really feeling like I should just give him that new camera or even upgrade my own DSLR and give him my old D70 and let him play. It would be interesting to see what he comes up with.


----------



## csshih (Sep 25, 2010)

that's a great picture!
I never was one for scene composition, being more of a technical guy. Imitating compositions, though....


----------



## derangboy (Sep 26, 2010)

Snapshot of my friend Jesse dropping to a sketchy smooth rock near Field BC. 




further up river




and one of myself


----------



## Erich1B (Sep 27, 2010)

derangboy said:


> Snapshot of my friend Jesse dropping to a sketchy smooth rock near Field BC.


 

That's crazy...........


----------



## Enl1ghtened (Oct 1, 2010)

I took this one of my buddies Piaggio Ape 50. It was chosen to be the cover shot of a small circulation German 3 wheel 'zine.


----------



## Max_Power (Oct 10, 2010)

Sunset in Alviso California on 9/28/2010

What a light show!

A circular polarizer came in handy for making the dramatic cloud shots.

Larger format available at http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157625132193580/


----------



## Erich1B (Oct 10, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> Sunset in Alviso California on 9/28/2010
> 
> What a light show!
> A circular polarizer came in handy for making the dramatic cloud shots.


 
Nice shots


----------



## WraithMagnum (Oct 11, 2010)

just a pic taken on NAS Pensacola.


----------



## marokero (Oct 15, 2010)

*a few shots to test my new lens*

In the photo gear thread I mentioned my new lens, the Nikkor 24mm f/1.4G. It's a very special lens, mainly for environmental portraits and "available darkness". These were all taken in late afternoon with fading light:





Herb pots on my deck.





And a 100% crop of the area in focus.









Again, 100% crop.









This was partially lit by my Riegel.CP with more warmth dialed in.





Same, except with the red/orange led dialed down all the way.

The lens can focus as close as 3 inches from the front element of the lens, and at f/1.4 it's already sharper than a lot of lenses closed down a few stops. All shots were at f/1.4, hand held. You don't usually associate a wide angle with nice bokeh, but this one pulls it off nicely. This is my new favorite lens


----------



## Erich1B (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: a few shots to test my new lens*



marokero said:


> In the photo gear thread I mentioned my new lens, the Nikkor 24mm f/1.4G. It's a very special lens, mainly for environmental portraits and "available darkness".
> 
> You don't usually associate a wide angle with nice bokeh, but this one pulls it off nicely. This is my new favorite lens


 
Very nice. What camera body?


----------



## wacbzz (Oct 15, 2010)

Trying out my new infrared P&S camera. The photos are straight out of the camera with zero processing...


----------



## marokero (Oct 16, 2010)

Erich1B, I used a Nikon D3 for those shots. I didn't have much time to get those shots as the light was fading.

wacbzz, try shooting a landscape with it, something with green foliage (if it's not fall where you are) and blue sky. The green foliage will turn white (so will grass, but not pine trees) and the sky will be black. Also, you should give your camera a try at the beach some day. You could get some "interesting" results  I'll leave the interesting up to your imagination.


----------



## EV_007 (Oct 16, 2010)

Wow, such cool images guys.

Here are a couple of my favorite that is either flashlight related or taken at night.

The tree was lit by the high CRI Ra under a full moon night. The warmer tones of the light rendered the bark more true to color than with a cooler LED colored tint would have. My other favorite light is the Zebralight headlamp that is warm, but not as high of CRI as this, which I thought I used to paint originally.






Shot of the HDS CRI 100 used to paint the tree. Nice thing about his light is that it only takes one cell and the SF F04 diffuser fits nicely over it for the ultimate flood conversion beam profile. 







This shot of the Milky way was taken in nearly perfect dark skies away from big city light pollution.


----------



## Beamhead (Oct 16, 2010)

Amazing shots Ev_007.:thumbsup:


----------



## fishinfool (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow! Awesome pics EV 007! :thumbsup:


----------



## Eric242 (Oct 17, 2010)

We were on our way to a Front 242 gig in Strasbourg yesterday when we decided against a day the city due to the bad weather. We took a little detour and visited Fort Schoenenbourg before the gig.



























and a flashlight related image


----------



## JohnR66 (Oct 21, 2010)

This is inside "Rock House", a cave like structure half way up the side of a cliff in Hocking State Forest (OH). It has several openings like the one you see in the back ground, but it is rather dark inside. I used my Maratac AAA EDC to help me avoid tripping on the uneven ground inside.


----------



## Erich1B (Oct 23, 2010)

New Mexico Sunset


----------



## fishhead (Oct 24, 2010)

Fall colors:


----------



## greenLED (Oct 24, 2010)

Not as amazing as recently posted shots, but this shows my PD-S likes to travel (taken in Machu Picchu, Perú):


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 24, 2010)

greenLED said:


> Not as amazing as recently posted shots, but this shows my PD-S likes to travel (taken in Machu Picchu, Perú):


 
Oh we need more pics like that!


----------



## wacbzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Where's the cave?!?


----------



## Beamhead (Oct 27, 2010)

Too cute!:thumbsup:


----------



## Max_Power (Oct 28, 2010)

EV_007 said:


> Wow, such cool images guys.
> 
> Here are a couple of my favorite that is either flashlight related or taken at night.
> 
> ...



I love these photos! You must live in the outback or something... I live in the SF Bay Area and it would take a long drive to get to skies as dark as these. Is the Milky Way shot a guided or unguided exposure?

In the past I've taken some photos of my small garden by using a neutral-warm tint MC-E flashlight to paint the scenery, and it turned out pretty nicely... I'll get around to uploading a couple of my favorites and post them here. Just set up the camera on a tripod, use auto exposure, hit the shutter button, and paint with light till the camera has collected enough light to close the shutter. DSLR gives instant feedback on what the photo looks like, so you can try again with lighting emphasis placed where needed.


----------



## jax (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## jax (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## jax (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## jax (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## jax (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## jax (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## jax (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## jax (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## jax (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## jax (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## subwoofer (Oct 28, 2010)

Ouch, that fish hook 

It is interesting the explosion of photography in the digital age. I grew up with film, had several camera bags with many camera bodies, lenses and film types. Photography was something you had to take seriously and there were fewer 'photographers' around. Now everyone is a photographer!

Looking through this thread, there are some outstanding photos. Really really good, and thank you for posting them :thumbsup:. There are also a lot of really bad photos, the result of laziness, lack of any compositional awareness (which cropping can so easily improve), or the syndrome of 'I have a camera, so I am a photographer' which make me wonder why they were posted. Often a 'bad' photo has a memory associated with it, which makes the photo mean something to the individual who took it. This is where you need to think if it is a great photo or just something you want to remember. Come on, can you really not tell the difference?

Maybe I have been a bit harsh....

The thread starter was asking for constructive criticism to help, but I haven't seen any replies on these lines, just everyone manically posting their pictures that they want to show off. Does anyone want feedback, or just the odd thumbs up?


----------



## easilyled (Oct 28, 2010)

subwoofer said:


> Ouch, that fish hook
> 
> It is interesting the explosion of photography in the digital age. I grew up with film, had several camera bags with many camera bodies, lenses and film types. Photography was something you had to take seriously and there were fewer 'photographers' around. Now everyone is a photographer!
> 
> ...



I think that your answer would be applicable if this thread was on a photography forum, but I think its just a fun-thread for a forum of flashlight enthusiasts.

Therefore, its inevitable that some people will not take it as seriously as others.

Perhaps, you are taking it a little too seriously?


----------



## wacbzz (Oct 28, 2010)

easilyled said:


> I think that your answer would be applicable if this thread was on a photography forum, but I think its just a fun-thread for a forum of flashlight enthusiasts.
> 
> Therefore, its inevitable that some people will not take it as seriously as others.
> 
> Perhaps, you are taking it a little too seriously?



Agreed.

I've posted a couple of photos here that I would never have posted on the Pentax forum...given the "feedback" that I would have received.

I'm sure that some here realize that they are not the greatest photographers, but I think the FUN part of this thread needs to be left at just that - FUN. :thumbsup:


----------



## Erich1B (Oct 29, 2010)

jax said:


>


 
Damn, that's a nice fish. I'd love to catch something like that.


----------



## jax (Oct 29, 2010)

Erich1B said:


> Damn, that's a nice fish. I'd love to catch something like that.


 THANKS
a northernpike from lake of the woods area,ontario.
a nice fish but not a true monster...for out here at least:thumbsup:


----------



## palakaboy (Oct 29, 2010)

my first post here in CPF..


----------



## :-) (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## don.gwapo (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Erich1B (Apr 4, 2011)

Three macro shots of Amaryllis stamen/anthers taken with an AF-S VR Micro-NIKKOR 105mm f/2.8G IF-ED on a D700 camera body. Tripod mounted, natural light

Click on each image for full-sized view.













Hillsborough River, Tampa, FL. AF-S NIKKOR 70-200mm f/2.8G ED VR II. CPL and 3 stop ND filter. Tripod mounted.


----------



## X Racer (Apr 4, 2011)

Great Smoky Mountains National Park sunset, shot from the Roaring Fork loop outside of Gatlinburg, TN...




Sunset Over Roaring Fork - Great Smoky Mountains by Dave Allen Photography, on Flickr

if you haven't been here, it is an incredible beautiful area ;-)


----------



## Max_Power (Apr 5, 2011)

Keep the photos coming, I am enjoying them all!

Sunset at Russian Ridge




D7K_0668 by A_Super_Guy, on Flickr

Here's a spectacular sunset taken from CA-35 (Skyline Blvd) at Windy Hill Open Space Preserve. 
Can you see the golden dolphin in the top left? 




D7K_0849 by A_Super_Guy, on Flickr

The golden dolphin is more obvious in this one.




D7K_0870 by A_Super_Guy, on Flickr

Wide-angle shot of the same thing:




D7K_0838 by A_Super_Guy, on Flickr

Click on the photos to see larger version... it's worth a look at the full 16 MPixels.


----------



## Erich1B (Apr 7, 2011)

Click on image to view full size

Macro of Honeybees









B&W Image of a Suspension Bridge





Whelk Egg Case


----------



## X Racer (Apr 7, 2011)

Great shots everybody! Here is one I shot the other day in the Great Smoky Mountains National Park:




Steadfast - Great Smoky Mountains Farm House by Dave Allen Photography, on Flickr

This old abandoned farm house had a lot of great opportunities!


----------



## X Racer (Apr 7, 2011)

This one was shot at Table Rock State Park in Upstate SC.




Carrick Creek Falls - Table Rock State Park by Dave Allen Photography, on Flickr

Great place to visit if you are in the area ;-)


----------



## Erich1B (Apr 8, 2011)

Sunset at Ft. De Soto Park, FL. Taken with a B+W Redhancer filter and a CPL


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Erich1B (Apr 30, 2011)

First Orchid Blooms of the Spring


----------



## easilyled (May 1, 2011)

Golden Eagle:-


----------



## harton (May 1, 2011)

easilyled said:


> Golden Eagle:-



This is very beautiful, I love it


----------



## easilyled (May 1, 2011)

harton said:


> This is very beautiful, I love it



Thank you.


----------



## Beamhead (May 1, 2011)

That Eagle shot is awesome, can I get a hi res version?


----------



## easilyled (May 1, 2011)

Beamhead said:


> That Eagle shot is awesome, can I get a hi res version?


 
Sent you a PM requesting your email address so that I can attach it. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## mjn (May 1, 2011)

Wow... some very cool shots in this thread.. 

I don't have the talent that any of you do, but I'll share a couple of mine anyway..

Lolo Pass (Idaho-Montana)





"Top of the world".. Idaho.





Here are a few from some good buddies of mine. Taken on some of our rides in the beautiful state of Oregon;
If you look closely on this one, you can see some of us on the road below;




Fossil, Oregon;




Me.. jammin;




Cool shot of the Painted Hills;




This one is actually in Washington...just barely;


----------



## X Racer (May 5, 2011)

The Arthur Ravenel Jr. Bridge in Charleston, SC at sunset:




Arthur Ravenel Jr. Bridge - Charleston, SC by Dave Allen Photography, on Flickr

A spectacular view when it's all lit up in the early evening.


----------



## X Racer (May 5, 2011)

Botany Bay Road leading to Botany Bay Plantation on Edisto Island, SC:




Botany Bay Road - Charleston, SC by Dave Allen Photography, on Flickr

Driving through here before sunrise is awesome ;-)


----------



## X Racer (May 5, 2011)

Here's one more from the Charleston Trip, it's the beach at Botany Bay Plantation on Edisto Island:




Boneyard Sunrise - Botany Bay, Edisto Island, SC by Dave Allen Photography, on Flickr

A really cool and rather surreal location, but be sure to bring industrial strength bug spray if you decide to visit...


----------



## Kingfisher (May 5, 2011)

A birthday present.


----------



## Erich1B (May 6, 2011)

X Racer said:


> Here's one more from the Charleston Trip, it's the beach at Botany Bay Plantation on Edisto Island:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Outstanding image........


----------



## Erich1B (May 8, 2011)

Several Orchid photos: Nikon D700; AF-S NIKKOR 70-200mm f/2.8G ED VR II lens (different apertures); tripod mounted; natural light; custom white balance. I used a B+W Redhancer filter to bring out the red in the bloom. 

Edited in Photoshop Elements 8, and then run through new noise reduction software that I bought yesterday - Noise Ninja


----------



## guardpost3 (May 16, 2011)

Playing with some new software, Corel Paintshop Pro Photo X3. 

HDS meet HDR...


----------



## X Racer (May 16, 2011)

Spring morning on Hyatt Lane is Cade's Cove:




Hyatt Lane in Spring - Cade's Cove GSMNP by Dave Allen Photography, on Flickr

Love Cade's Cove in spring!


----------



## X Racer (May 18, 2011)

Eastatoe Falls in Western North Carolina:




Eastatoe Falls - Western North Carolina Waterfall by Dave Allen Photography, on Flickr

This is a fantastic waterfall on private property, props to the owners for allowing us to photograph it for everyone to enjoy!


----------



## Erich1B (May 19, 2011)

X Racer said:


> Eastatoe Falls in Western North Carolina:


 
Very nice job with the exposure


----------



## Max_Power (May 28, 2011)

Yosemite Valley - Bridalveil Falls with rainbow



D7K_3008 by A_Super_Guy, on Flickr


----------



## Max_Power (May 28, 2011)

Double rainbow at the base of Yosemite Falls



D7K_2559 by A_Super_Guy, on Flickr


----------



## Max_Power (May 28, 2011)

My Jedi Skills are much improved, are they not? I have not done any post-processing on these JPGs, they are straight out of the D7000.

Snowfall in mid-May! We have had a very wet Winter this year.




D7K_2048 by A_Super_Guy, on Flickr


----------



## Erich1B (May 28, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> My Jedi Skills are much improved, are they not? I have not done any post-processing on these JPGs, they are straight out of the D7000.


 
I love your Yosemite pictures


----------



## Erich1B (May 28, 2011)

Sunrise at Flagler Beach, FL


----------



## Max_Power (May 28, 2011)

Erich1B said:


> I love your Yosemite pictures


 
Thank you! The images link back to the whole set if you click on them.


----------



## Erich1B (May 29, 2011)

Another Flagler Beach Florida sunrise image.





Same image as above, just with a closer crop


----------



## flashmenow (Jun 1, 2011)

Well guess this is my entry post. Enjoy the images. FMN

Cube X2


----------



## X Racer (Jun 1, 2011)

Carrick Creek Falls 2:




Carrick Creek Waterfalls - Table Rock State Park by Dave Allen Photography, on Flickr


----------



## X Racer (Jun 1, 2011)

BW of Table Rock, taken from Caesar's Head State Park:




Table Rock State Park - Upstate SC by Dave Allen Photography, on Flickr


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 1, 2011)

flashmenow said:


> Well guess this is my entry post. Enjoy the images.



While we're doing Xenos:


----------



## Erich1B (Jun 5, 2011)

An image that I took tonight of the University of Tampa. 

The photo was taken during the "Blue Hour." 

For anyone interested: 
Nikon D700 
Manual Exposure 
Auto White Balance 
Tripod Mounted 
40mm 
2" Exposure 
f/7.1 
ISO 200


----------



## DM51 (Jun 5, 2011)

For a moment there, I thought that ^^ was the Kremlin in Moscow, with the Stars & Stripes flying over it, LOL!


----------



## Erich1B (Jun 5, 2011)

DM51 said:


> For a moment there, I thought that ^^ was the Kremlin in Moscow, with the Stars & Stripes flying over it, LOL!


 
Too funny.........


----------



## Erich1B (Jun 5, 2011)

Two more images. I've removed the flag in each image. From the three, which do people prefer?

3" @ f/7.1




30" @ f/22





Thanks....................Erich


----------



## Max_Power (Jun 5, 2011)

I would prefer if you had shown more water (reflection) and less sky... so I vote for none of the above .


----------



## Erich1B (Jun 5, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> I would prefer if you had shown more water (reflection) and less sky... so I vote for none of the above .


 
Fair enough. Everyone has personal preferences. 

However, my intent was to capture the blue color of the sky during the blue hour so the water (reflection) was not my focus for these images but the sky was.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 5, 2011)

DM51 said:


> For a moment there, I thought that ^^ was the Kremlin in Moscow, with the Stars & Stripes flying over it, LOL!


 
Don't feel bad . . . I thought it was a certain casino in Vegas.


----------



## mrtumen (Jun 5, 2011)

I am a photographer
my girl)


----------



## :-) (Jun 9, 2011)

Some macro's I shot this week:




Hover Fly





Sarcophaga carnaria





Neomyia cornicina





Aphids


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 10, 2011)

This one isn't my photo, but it's going to be all over the internet by tomorrow; Take a close look at this image and guess what was used to take it; click for full size:






Guessed yet?


This picture is a frame grab - it's a still from a video. It was captured by a RED EPIC M camera that was shooting at 5K resolution at 96 frames per second - the image above is one of 95 others from one second of video that's so large that it wouldn't fit on a movie screen. This is what movies are going to look like mere months from now.

Goodbye 3D..

(You can read the photographer's blog post and tech details here)


----------



## tam17 (Jun 11, 2011)

And I thought my freshly acquired 1080p Nikon P300 was something... 

Still can't get the catch on 95fps. How can you tell if it's 30 or 95 (except on a REALLY fast movement)?


----------



## flashmenow (Jun 11, 2011)

Our last full moon 








Zoom a bit . 






And a bit more..


----------



## tam17 (Jun 11, 2011)

Just to put my two cents in...

A night view of New Belgrade, taken with point-and-shoot digicam (Canon Ixus 70) on a mini tripod. Original res is just 3.1MP.






Cheers,
Tam


----------



## Nicrod (Jun 11, 2011)

Here's a pic of my 6 yr old coral reef aquarium. Enjoy!


----------



## :-) (Jun 16, 2011)

*Tonight's Rainbow*


----------



## mash.m (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Tonight's Rainbow*

hi,

very nice thread. here some pictures i did:

Blood Moon in good old germany:







i clear night:





some filter experiments at the black forrest:





the biggest german waterfalls (the picture shows only a small pice of it):





my son´s first shooting:





and last two pictures taken with an old manual lens (50mm f1.4):





and inside with the gid:





markus


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Tonight's Rainbow*





...Asian Lily Stamen Macro.


----------



## Max_Power (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Tonight's Rainbow*

Great pictures!

Here's a male Anna's hummingbird I found in the garden outside the public library in downtown Mountain View CA:



male anna's hummingbird by A_Super_Guy, on Flickr

bronze baggage boy and cart



baggage boy - sculpture by A_Super_Guy, on Flickr

baggage boy head shot



baggage boy - sculpture - head shot by A_Super_Guy, on Flickr


----------



## Max_Power (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Tonight's Rainbow*



mash.m said:


> hi,
> 
> very nice thread. here some pictures i did:
> 
> ...


 
Wow, those astrophotos are SHARP. What lens did you use for that, and were the shots guided? Especially the one of Orion...


----------



## mash.m (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Tonight's Rainbow*



Max_Power said:


> Wow, those astrophotos are SHARP. What lens did you use for that, and were the shots guided? Especially the one of Orion...


 
no, these pictures were not guided. the moon picture is taken with a eos 60D and a 100-400L lens WITHOUT a tripod. the other picture is done with a tripot and a 17-55 / 2.8 lens.

here is a picture that is done with a motorized tripod (german mounting) but not guided with a other cam:






markus


----------



## Max_Power (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Tonight's Rainbow*

Right, the moon is really bright, especially when full, so handheld at 400mm is not too difficult if you use good technique (breath control, carefully squeeze the shutter button.)


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Tonight's Rainbow*

@ mash.m, 
The Clear Night Photo is simply stunning and the balance of light and shade perfect.

*****Well Done*****


----------



## eightbitpotion (Jul 6, 2011)

I was just going to stop there, but this last one is fun. I shot this with 17 year old 35mm Kodak (ISO 800 I believe).


----------



## X Racer (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's a shot of the rhododendron at peak bloom on top of Jane Bald in Western North Carolina this June:




Jane Bald - Roan Highlands Rhododendron Blooms by Dave Allen Photography, on Flickr

This place is always an epic landscape everywhere you look, but at peak bloom with sun rays in the sky above it is especially stunning!


----------



## fl0t (Jul 22, 2011)

palakaboy said:


> my first post here in CPF..



I REALLY like your work. Those pictures are telling a thousand stories. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fl0t (Jul 22, 2011)

This one is an error but I like the outcome:


----------



## Mike S (Aug 19, 2011)

Just finished looking through the whole thread. Lots of talent!

I'm still learning the fundamentals with a Rebel XTi, a kit lens and a Sigma 70-200 f2.8 telephoto. 











Please ignore the black boarder. I went through a stage like a lot of newbie hobbyists.





Hot Rod Power Tour 2009










Metrolina Drift Event 2011




















Finally some close-ups of LED's. It's a challenge to get a nice sharp photo of all the little details. Especially with the kit lens.


----------



## Leoht (Aug 19, 2011)

I snapped this in Bendigo on the way home from a camping trip.



Sacred Heart Cathedral Parish. Bendigo by Leoht, on Flickr


----------



## Changchung (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Changchung (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Eric242 (Aug 21, 2011)

Some pollinators at work on my balcony this afternoon


----------



## Max_Power (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful! That yellow is my favorite color. The framing and technical quality are excellent as well. The first one with the fuzzy red background is a particularly nice composition.




Ca 35 Skyline blvd Sunset Aug 23 2011 by A_Super_Guy, on Flickr

This one is worth looking at in lightbox mode - click on the photo to go to the flickr page, and click on the photo again to see with black background.
Or, just choose "beamhead black" in the quick style chooser at the bottom left corner of this page.


----------



## SCEMan (Aug 23, 2011)

"Unconditional Surrender" USS Midway Memorial.


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Aug 23, 2011)

SUCCULENT MACRO with Nikon D90 and Tokina 100mm. F2.8 Macro D Lens. Click on image to view large on 
black at Flickr.


----------



## Eric242 (Sep 7, 2011)

Some shots of a castle ruin I visited yesterday


----------



## compasillo (Sep 9, 2011)

Eric242 said:


> Some shots of a castle ruin I visited yesterday



I like these pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## indadark (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Eric242 (Sep 12, 2011)

Some images of last saturdays visit to Burgers Zoo in Arnheim, Netherlands:


----------



## easilyled (Sep 12, 2011)

Eric242, your photographs are absolutely outstanding.
The sheer variety of stunning compositions and different techniques that you use, not to mention the innovation.
That shark photo above capturing the sharks lit-up and the silhouetted viewers with their cameras and digital screens lit-up.
That takes some doing with the exposure settings. :bow:


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 13, 2011)

Great pics, Eric.

That baby doe is particularly adorable. Surprised it let you get that close to it.


----------



## Eric242 (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks a lot easilyled 

@Monochrom
Since I never heard "baby doe" before I had to google a bit. I guess you mean the 6th pic, the one after the Rhino. Actually that cute little thing is already grown up. It is a female duiker, a very small antelope species from africa. I was about 15 feet away.

Eric


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 13, 2011)

Ooops! 

Still adorable. Still a great pic.


----------



## Eric242 (Sep 13, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> Ooops! Still adorable.


Adorable indeed. They all look adorable, the males too with their tiny antlers.


----------



## xcel730 (Sep 14, 2011)

Some July 4th photos taken this year:


----------



## Jep (Sep 15, 2011)

our dog.. im still a newb with dslr. amazing photos in this thread, 5 stars


----------



## Jep (Sep 15, 2011)

not the best shot lol, but she looks so buff..


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 18, 2011)

I like to go for a walk every day at work, and I take along the camera just in case something like this happens to be nearby.




D7K_5364_DxO_Red-Tailed_Hawk by A_Super_Guy, on Flickr


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 19, 2011)

Downtown Palo Alto has some fanciful art - here's Nessie on Ramona near Coupa Cafe. If you look at the full size photo, you can read the tag on her collar (City of Palo Alto) and the titles of the books (Legend of Loch Ness / copyright Nicolai 89-08). It's slightly off the beaten path.

Naturally, this was lit by flashlight (Malkoff M60WF in an MD2.)




D7K_0537_Nessie_on_Ramona_Street_in PA by A_Super_Guy, on Flickr

I need to get a shot of the UFO that's embedded in the side of the bank a few blocks away...

--
Max_Power


----------



## brembo (Sep 19, 2011)

Got a new camera today, was futzing with it. Fuji 1000fd. It's a Zebra SC30 sitting on a Spyderco Lum special. I literally opened the box, stuffed in some batteries, dropped it into manual and took this shot on the 5th try or so. Pretty happy with the macro, some time to really dial this in and I think I'll have some good pics to post on CPF.

Click this link, and PLEASE do not hotlink this for any reason, I do not know my bandwidth limits through Charter.

http://webpages.charter.net/brembo/testjpg.JPG WARNING Big pic....biiiig pic.


----------



## manoloco (Sep 22, 2011)

I am learning a bit how to use my new old camera (had some notions), mine is a Canon S3 IS, here are a couple of pics i took that i like:















First one is my parrot Maria, she puts up her feathers like that when you talk to her in a very friendly voice , she likes that a lot.


----------



## brembo (Sep 23, 2011)

This is the view from out my front door.....


----------



## easilyled (Sep 23, 2011)

brembo said:


> This is the view from out my front door.....



Since you can't enjoy it because of your misplaced occipital lobe, I think you need to swap locations with me. 

My occipital lobe is intact, but I no doubt have some very unusual cerebral pathways!


----------



## shado (Sep 23, 2011)

PUPPY


----------



## Eric242 (Sep 23, 2011)

Cute little puppy and nice parrot! Two not so nice looking creatures:


----------



## Erich1B (Sep 23, 2011)

Several images from a recent trip to Glacier National Park Montana

For this image, rather than capture an exact image of a sunlit aspen thicket, I wanted to get a little creative. So, I set the camera (Nikon D700) to shutter priority mode 1/25", continuous shutter mode, and panned up and down vertically to create motion blur in the image.




Avalanche Gorge Falls




McDonald Creek Falls




Dead Wood on the trail to Grinnell Glacier


----------



## manoloco (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks Eric242, I will forward Maria you thoughts on her looks 

What are you talking about not so nice looking creatures, those spiders are beautiful!

i have been looking at your pictures and they are great beautiful shots, well, all pictures in this thread are very good!

To me spider shots are kind of hard because you want to get an angle for the shot but the web is like a barrier to get the angle you like. I like when spiders make their webs on branch that is above my waist, that way i can get under the web and get more angles.

My camera macro isnt that good for that specially when im not using a tripod but still have fun shooting, i have a spider pic i wish i had a better camera to shoot it with or a tripod at that moment as it was a kind of hard angle to keep it steady plus the lighting conditions werent that good too, but most of the fault is mine of course , will upload later

Erich1b, those landscapes are gorgeous.


----------



## xcel730 (Sep 23, 2011)

Your photos are gorgeous. I love this one. Which ND filter(s) did you use? 



Erich1B said:


> Several images from a recent trip to Glacier National Park Montana
> 
> McDonald Creek Falls


----------



## xcel730 (Sep 23, 2011)

Here's a waterfall from our hotel in Kauai


----------



## shado (Sep 23, 2011)

Erich1B said:


> Dead Wood on the trail to Grinnell Glacier



Nice pic, the Dead Wood looks like a Dragon :twothumbs


----------



## Erich1B (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for the nice comments, to those who left them

With regards to the exposure on McDonald Falls: 

I used a B+W 6 stop ND filter for this shot. No Polarizer due to the time of day (and angle of the sun) I shot the falls.

F/10, 1/3" exposure, ISO 200. Tripod mounted, and camera triggered with remote cable.


Shado, two other people have mentioned that the dead wood looks like a dragon. I'll have to rename the photo!

Erich


----------



## RBR (Sep 24, 2011)

Been in the garden, trying out my new telezoom.

Cheers

RBR


----------



## xcel730 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks Erich1B for your detailed information.



Erich1B said:


> Thanks for the nice comments, to those who left them
> 
> With regards to the exposure on McDonald Falls:
> 
> ...


----------



## Eric242 (Sep 24, 2011)

That one thought he could move in today without paying a rent. I told him otherwise.


----------



## Erich1B (Sep 25, 2011)

Section of rapids on Avalanche Creek in Glacier National Park, Montana

For anyone interested in the exposure:
3 Stop ND filter
Exposure Time = 1/3"
F Number = F14
Exposure Program = Manual
ISO Speed Ratings = 200
Metering Mode = CenterWeightedAverage
Focal Length = 31mm
White Balance = Auto white balance


----------



## NewlandPhotography (Oct 4, 2011)

my bike:
shot with my Nikon D90/17-55 2.8/SB-600 lens


----------



## Eric242 (Oct 4, 2011)

A stork


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 5, 2011)

Eric242 said:


> A stork . . .



Hey! Why did all the single women run away?


----------



## lite brite (Oct 6, 2011)

Some great shots! I've enjoyed looking through this thread, here are a few of mine.
Best, Steve


----------



## RBR (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi there,

just returned from a few days off at Lake Garda, Northern Italy, so here are some pix, hope you enjoy.

Few Shots around the lake...



























Verona at night...
















Cheers

RBR


----------



## rappy700r (Oct 17, 2011)

lite brite said:


> Some great shots! I've enjoyed looking through this thread, here are a few of mine.
> Best, Steve




Do you have any higher res version of the house one?


----------



## Erich1B (Oct 18, 2011)

Taken almost to the top of Grinnell Glacier Trail, looking back down the valley over Grinnell Lake and Lake Josephine.


----------



## compasillo (Oct 21, 2011)

A trit herd in the dark...


----------



## emu124 (Oct 21, 2011)

:wow:
Trit lovers heaven.... awesome lovecpf


----------



## DimeRazorback (Nov 8, 2011)

Just some random shots from recent.


----------



## Humanoid (Nov 8, 2011)

Erich1B said:


> Taken almost to the top of Grinnell Glacier Trail, looking back down the valley over Grinnell Lake and Lake Josephine.



Beautiful local and excellent capture. A litte contrast curve would work great on this image nice shot!


----------



## xcel730 (Nov 8, 2011)

Took this photo during my honeymoon.

I mounted my camera on the trunk of the car and added some neutral density and graduated neutral density filters. Drove about 30mph and snapped these photos with a remote. Altogether, I took about 100 photos in one hour. This one is one of my favorites.


----------



## PaulSR (Nov 8, 2011)

Here is a shot that I took a few years ago. 

http://gigapan.org/gigapans/91352/

Hope that works! It's too large for me to post it here.

Paul


----------



## xcel730 (Nov 10, 2011)

I can't remember if I posted these or not, if I did, oops.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 10, 2011)

If you did, we don't mind you posting those again. :huh:


----------



## Humanoid (Nov 11, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> If you did, we don't mind you posting those again. :huh:



+1

Great model!!!


----------



## Erich1B (Nov 12, 2011)

Humanoid said:


> Beautiful local and excellent capture. A litte contrast curve would work great on this image nice shot!



Thanks


----------



## precisionworks (Nov 20, 2011)

1.5x5mm trits on a black background. Canon 100mm macro lens, ISO200, f/11 for 76 seconds:


----------



## Rat (Nov 21, 2011)

Great photo's guys did not even know we had a dark room section 

I love photography. Just have not got the time of late  Wild life and landscapes or anything to do with nature is my Favourite.

Here are some I have handy.

















I also like combining my hobbies in this case my fish











landscapes next time.

cheers


----------



## Erich1B (Nov 22, 2011)

Rat said:


> Great photo's guys did not even know we had a dark room section
> 
> I love photography. Just have not got the time of late  Wild life and landscapes or anything to do with nature is my Favourite.
> 
> cheers



Excellent shots


----------



## DimeRazorback (Nov 26, 2011)

A few shots taken with the 135L


----------



## xcel730 (Nov 28, 2011)

Shot these this past weekend for my friends for the holiday


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 3, 2011)

You'd never guess that trit vials are my favorite subject :nana:


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## compasillo (Dec 3, 2011)

xcel730 said:


> Shot these this past weekend for my friends for the holiday



Sweet shots! I wish I had that talent to capture my children's momments


----------



## Erich1B (Dec 3, 2011)

Section of rapids on McDonald Creek, in Glacier National Park Montana


----------



## Rus 36 (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Rus 36 (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## DoctaDink (Dec 11, 2011)

Rework of an old photo to try drawing look:


----------



## Turboman7 (Dec 13, 2011)

DoctaDink said:


> Rework of an old photo to try drawing look:



This is pretty sweet looking. Did you draw this, or is this one of those "Photoshop" conversions that some people use on their pictures?

Thank you,

Turbo


----------



## DoctaDink (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks Turbo. I wish I could draw that well. I worked some Photoshop magic on it to make it look hand drawn.


----------



## Turboman7 (Dec 15, 2011)

DoctaDink said:


> Thanks Turbo. I wish I could draw that well. I worked some Photoshop magic on it to make it look hand drawn.



Even if you couldn't draw that well, you did a great job. I'm just getting into Photoshop after taking a digital photography course in college. I've worked with film since I got my first camera from a friend a few years back. If you don't mind me asking, how did you accomplish this great task?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.

Turbo


----------



## DoctaDink (Dec 16, 2011)

Turboman7 said:


> Even if you couldn't draw that well, you did a great job. I'm just getting into Photoshop after taking a digital photography course in college. I've worked with film since I got my first camera from a friend a few years back. If you don't mind me asking, how did you accomplish this great task?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> Turbo


I'm not sure that I can remember all of the steps that I followed, as I was just playing around, but here are a few of the steps that I think I used:
First start with a high key image that converts well to Black & White. Got to the filters menu and play with these filters: Artistic>Posterize, Distort>Diffuse Glow , Stylize>Glowing Edges, Image menu>Adjustment>Invert (ctl-I, on a PC), Texture>Texturizer>Canvas


----------



## africanexperience (Jan 12, 2012)

One of mine


----------



## africanexperience (Jan 12, 2012)

And another


----------



## precisionworks (Jan 15, 2012)

My best shop buddy


----------



## Greta (Jan 24, 2012)

Thread closed.... continued HERE.


----------

